# 04/17 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Superstar Shake-up Part II



## American_Nightmare

Asuka, Elias, Jeff, Dash, Dawson, Heath, Rhyno, Sasha, Mandy, and Sonya sounds about right to me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan is an afterthought in that write up. Hoping he gets another tv match tomorrow and that SDL bring Rollins in to the fold. :mark


----------



## ka4life1

They need some male single wrestler heels desperately,
all they have is Shinsuke after the events on Raw tonight,
So i'm expecting heel turns and heel debuts/returns.


----------



## sailord

Hopefully they get some nxt call UPS they just got iconic duo last week. Hopefully sainty gets called up idk if almas will or not


----------



## Ace

They'll probably do Miz-Bryan off the bat.

It's a good way to ease him back in without putting him into the main event immediately.


----------



## kendo_nagasaki

Rollins has to be nailed on with the US belt going to RAW.

My other prediction would be Finn and his good brothers.

Surprised Usos or New Day weren't sent to RAW to keep them apart. SD will need some teams with Ascension and Breezango called up, Benjables split up by Chad's call up.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Jeff Hardy
Asuka
The Revival
Absolution
Elias


They really should have waited until after Backlash or even during Backlash for the shakeup. Orton vs Mahal is even more pointless since there is no title.


----------



## BeOP1

*Samoa Joe, Finn Balor & Elias are coming to Smackdown. I bet Revival & The Club will join SD as well.

Jinder will win the US title at GRR and lose it to Orton at Backlash(Let's hope Hardy retains and goes to SD to face Orton at Backlash).

Even without the shakeup look at the Top 4 on SD : 
1. AJ Styles
2. Randy Orton
3. Daniel Bryan 
4. Shinsuke Nakamura 

:sodone


Also, Shelton Benjamin is a singles wrestler now that Gable moved to Raw.

SD look so good on paper ...











But just wait and see how Road Dogg ruins it for everybody :trolldog*


----------



## Kratosx23

BeOP1 said:


> *Samoa Joe, Finn Balor & Elias are coming to Smackdown. I bet Revival & The Club will join SD as well.
> 
> Jinder will win the US title at GRR and lose it to Orton at Backlash(Let's hope Hardy retains and goes to SD to face Orton at Backlash).
> 
> Even without the shakeup look at the Top 4 on SD :
> 1. AJ Styles
> 2. Randy Orton
> 3. Daniel Bryan
> 4. Shinsuke Nakamura
> 
> :sodone
> 
> 
> Also, Shelton Benjamin is a singles wrestler now that Gable moved to Raw.
> 
> SD look so good on paper ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But just wait and see how Road Dogg ruins it for everybody :trolldog*


Joe is not coming to SmackDown. It's astonishing how people just seemingly ignore what they see on tv. Joe is feuding with Reigns.


----------



## Master Bate

Finn, Seth, Good Brothers, and Sanity call up.

I can also see maybe Broken Matt and Bray coming over but will see.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Jeff Hardy(I got the feeling)
Asuka
Finn Balor
Good Brothers
Elias(maybe?)
Absolution

I hate making predictions like these when we are one day away from the next shake up but I'll just leave it at that for now.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Hoping Seth brings the IC belt to SDL. 

Seth can then have great matchups with Bryan, Nak and Styles. Would also love the Bar.. but probably not going to happen.


----------



## reamstyles

Big 4 you only need joe out there to make it super.. seth will be dope.. 

no midcard theres miz rusev nxt call ups tye, new day bludgeon bros.. are good single competitors..


----------



## chrispepper

Kayfabe wise, it makes no sense that Shane would trade Jinder to smackdown, without a midcard title coming back the other way. And Kurt then putting that champ in a match with a guy he knows is going to smackdown the next night.

So yeah, Jeff is going to smackdown then.


----------



## reamstyles

Because kayfave wise jinder mahal osnt seth rollins...but all the young upstarsofsdl wereon raw now so maybe i am wrong on this..but I think sdl will get a main eventer


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown lost nobody interesting, they got rid of their boring shit and have already got GOAT Miz before any other announcements have been made.

Top two feuds will be Styles vs Nakamura and Bryan vs Miz, just on that alone Smackdown shits all over Raw.

As for moves tonight...
Rollins or Jeff is guaranteed.
I can see Big Cass being Corbin's replacement.
Balor would be a good replacement for Roode.
I'm not sure we'll see it but Elias taking Ziggler's midcard spot would be great.
Almas turning up would be sensational.


----------



## Wolfgang

I am expecting Smackdown to end with Bryan kicking seven shades of shit out of Miz. Something that would be much more meaningful if Miz was not just enhancement talent thesedays.

SmackDown have done really well in the shakeup so far, lost the boring or underperforming workers like Jinder, Roode, Kami, Natalya and will likely get a couple of Rae’s top guys in return.


----------



## BRITLAND

My guesses the trades tonight will look something like:

- Seth Rollins or Jeff Hardy
- Finn Balor & Balor Club
- The Miz
- Elias
- Big Cass
- Asuka
- Mickie James
- Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville
- Andrade Cien Almas with Zelina Vega
- Curt Hawkins
- R-Truth 
- Goldust 
- Heath Slater & Rhyno or Titus Worldwide
- Maybe Neville or Kalisto? (Kalisto to be reunited with Sin Cara for Lucha Dragons)


----------



## Stellar

The Good Brothers.. Just because it felt like WWE was trying not to keep this trio reunion with Balor going for long. Although The Revival and Slater/Rhyno need rescued too.

Jeff Hardy with the US Championship. I have a hard time picturing Rollins going to SDL right now.

Almas, matching up with RAW getting McIntyre.

Miz, going to be fun to watch Daniel Bryan go after him. Thats been like a 7 year build.

Sasha or Bayley, to split them up hopefully.

One or both of Absolution. Why not move them to SDL tonight and have them join Carmella?

Then probably a few forgotten guys like Goldust and Hawkins.

For sure a must watch tonight.


----------



## Balor fan

BRITLAND said:


> My guesses the trades tonight will look something like:
> 
> - *Seth Rollins* or Jeff Hardy
> - F*inn Balor* & Balor Club
> - The Miz
> - Elias
> - Big Cass
> - Asuka
> - Mickie James
> - Mandy Rose & Sonya Deville
> - Andrade Cien Almas with Zelina Vega
> - Curt Hawkins
> - R-Truth
> - Goldust
> - Heath Slater & Rhyno or Titus Worldwide
> - Maybe Neville or Kalisto? (Kalisto to be reunited with Sin Cara for Lucha Dragons)


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but neither Balor nor Rollins are going to be in SD tonight. Both are booked for live events in South Africa wednesday and are already on a plane. 

I would say Jeff Hardy is a lock for SD maybe Elias too.


----------



## Alpha2117

SD already won - they traded a bunch of people for the Miz - anyone else is gravy. 

I don't think Sonya & Mandy will be coming as that would muddy up Paige's current face status. 

I think we will see some NXT talent come to SD TM-61, Almas & Zelina & maybe Sanity. 

The Cruiserweights might come over en-masse. Those guys match up pretty well with AJ, Bryan etc. Vince doesn't care about them but on SD they might slot in pretty well

Alternately based on what happened on RAW Elias, Cass, Revival, Alicia, Titus Worldwide, Asuka, Alexa, Mickie, Slater & Rhyno all seem possible. Seth, Jeff, Finn & Good Brothers are all possible but I'd expectonly a couple of them rather than all 5.

Looking forward to seeing who ends up going across


----------



## Dibil13

Sanity have to be debuting here, surely. It's overdue. Got mixed feelings on that. There's nothing left for them on NXT but stables pretty much always go to shit on the main roster. I give it six months before Vince develops a crush on Dain and pushes him as a singles star while the rest are left to rot in the undercard. For Nikki's sake, I hope the rumours about Dunn and Becky aren't true.


----------



## rbl85

Balor fan said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but neither Balor nor Rollins are going to be in SD tonight. *Both are booked for live events in South Africa wednesday and are already on a plane.*
> 
> I would say Jeff Hardy is a lock for SD maybe Elias too.


Well Miz was also booked to be in South Africa before last night


----------



## Mordecay

I just want to see what the IIconics will do :shrug, hopefully they have a match and actually win.

And I suppose I want to see the guys moving to SD. I think the ones that are a lock are:

* Slater and Rhyno
* Asuka
* One or both members of Absolution
* Curt Hawkins (RAW got Mike Kanellis, so SD needs another jobber)
* Balor or Jeff
* The Revival or Gallows and Anderson


----------



## americanoutlaw

Who I like see move to SDL
Andrade "Cien" Almas
Samoa Joe
The Revival.
Apollo Crews
Seth Rollins(Move the IC Belt to smackdown)
Finn Balor and the balor club
Asuka


----------



## DeeGirl

Balor fan said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but neither Balor nor Rollins are going to be in SD tonight. Both are booked for live events in South Africa wednesday and are already on a plane.
> 
> I would say Jeff Hardy is a lock for SD maybe Elias too.


I’d be good with Jeff and Elias.

Bryan, Styles, Orton, Nakamura (who I hope will improve as a heel), Miz, Elias, Jeff Hardy and maybe Almas as well would be enough to get me to tune in regularly.

Though while I think Rollins is probably staying on RAW, they could play a vignette for Balor like they did with Rusev and New Day last year.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Dibil13 said:


> Sanity have to be debuting here, surely. It's overdue. Got mixed feelings on that. There's nothing left for them on NXT but stables pretty much always go to shit on the main roster. I give it six months before Vince develops a crush on Dain and pushes him as a singles star while the rest are left to rot in the undercard. For Nikki's sake, I hope the rumours about Dunn and Becky aren't true.


With New Day not moving they really need something.

Bludgeon Brothers vs Usos is a lock in, New Day vs Sanity or Balor Club would be the best way forward in my opinion.


----------



## JC00

These 4 people will not be showing up on SD tonight



Spoiler: Shake-Up













As they are traveling to South Africa.

Also Sonya & Mandy from their IG stories are traveling to South Africa too


----------



## DammitChrist

- How will The Miz prepare for his future with Daniel Bryan on the blue brand?
- Will AJ Styles respond to Shinsuke Nakamura violently after being attacked by him 2 events in a row?
- Will Seth Rollins or Jeff Hardy move over to Tuesday nights since both of them hold a midcard title?
- Are the Bludgeon Brothers be prepared for the Usos now that they are the contenders for the tag titles?
- Will we see Asuka make her return tonight?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Mordecay

You guys do know that they can get drafted via video package don't you? They did a lot last night. So most of them not being there probably doesn't mean much.


----------



## Reil

Mordecay said:


> You guys do know that they can get drafted via video package don't you? They did a lot last night. So most of them not being there probably doesn't mean much.


They tend to reserve video packages for those who are fairly low on the totem pole.


----------



## Dolorian

JC00 said:


> These 4 people will not be showing up on SD tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shake-Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As they are traveling to South Africa.
> 
> Also Sonya & Mandy from their IG stories are traveling to South Africa too


So...



Spoiler: SD



Bayley and Rollins to SD then


----------



## bmack086

Two jobber tag teams will go back - Heath/Slater & Titus Worldwide. Could see Revival and/ or G&A going, too, who arguably jobber teams, as well. 

A mid card title is going back, no doubt. More likely to be Jeff. They could a couple of higher caliber heels to cover KO/Zayn, and no matter how you feel about him - Jinder. Probably going to be Almas - who may be treated like a big deal from that start and Elias, in addition to Miz, obviously. Cass is probably a safe bet, too.

For those saying Raw lost because of the low end talent they acquired. Those guys were low end on SD, and they will be low end on Raw. They’re filler for a 3 hour show. The only guys that will be important are KO, Zayn, Roode (who desperately needs to turn), Ziggler, and probably Jinder still. They’ve also brought up Drew, AOP, and brought back Lashley. Those are 8 new faces that will be major players.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wonder if SDL's pillaging of RAW continues tonight?


----------



## Balor fan

rbl85 said:


> Well Miz was also booked to be in South Africa before last night


Not the same thing. Miz was just booked but didn't go. Balor is already on a plane and tweeted a photo. So he is not coming to SD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

¿Dónde está SDL esta noche?


----------



## rbl85

Balor fan said:


> Not the same thing. Miz was just booked but didn't go. Balor is already on a plane and tweeted a photo. So he is not coming to SD


When i wrote my previous post I didn't know that you had the information that he was in a plane for South Africa:smile2:


----------



## boxing55

speculated Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville are also currently traveling to South Africa.
From #http://thechairshot.com/2018/04/potential-spoilers-for-wwe-superstar-shakeup-tonight/


----------



## Mordecay

Reil said:


> They tend to reserve video packages for those who are fairly low on the totem pole.


Yeah, but RAW is a 3+hours show, so they are able to put more "big" names on tv. SD is just 2 hours, so I can see some well known names being drafted via video package. You have to add that most of the SD roster was in RAW backstage last night, so they could have taped some backstage angles to introduce people.


----------



## Mutant God

They don't have to get Hardy or Rollins, they can just debut a new belt or bring back an old one.

Gallows & Anderson (would be cool if Balor came too so we have four members of The Club, or call them the 4 Life Club lol)
Asuka
Big Cass
Adam Cole debuts with the NA Title (5 members of The Club and a new Belt lol)
Goldust
Mandy Rose
Revival
Dean Ambrose


----------



## Erik.

You could probably rule out Balor, Absolution, Jax, Reigns, Sasha and the Bar moving as they are all on their way to South Africa aren't they?

Edit - haven't read the previous 5 pages but seems that it's common knowledge :lol

Could of course be named via the WWE twitter page.


----------



## Dolorian

Note for SD from PWInsider...



Spoiler: SD



WWE United States champion Jeff Hardy is backstage at Smackdown in Providence, Rhode Island, PWInsider.com has confirmed.

So Rollins stays on RAW then


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Ugh, I wanted Seth Rollins on Smackdown and Sasha Banks too.  *_


----------



## Mango13

.


Spoiler: sd



Looks like Absolution isn't being moved to SDL if their social media is anything to go by, they got on flights to South Africa this morning.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*So Raw gets Absolution and Riot Squad? Talk about overloaded woman roster crowd on Raw. *_


----------



## Xobeh

Ronda also tweeted pictures or posted on Instagram on the night of the RR and people said she'd never make the RR but she was there.
WWE loves bluring the lines between fiction and reality, I wouldn't be surprised if Finn posted a photo taken a while ago.


----------



## Sincere

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*So Raw gets Absolution and Riot Squad? Talk about overloaded woman roster crowd on Raw. *_


SDL women's face:heel ratio is looking worse and worse by the minute...


----------



## Skyblazer

Wasn't Luke Harper advertised for a Raw House Show in Chile before being moved to Smackdown?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Sincere said:


> SDL women's face:heel ratio is looking worse and worse by the minute...


_*And Raw is looking to have the biggest woman roster compared to the Smackdown live one. I forgot bout the Women's face:heel ration for Smackdown. This is getting ridiculous. *_


----------



## Mordecay

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*So Raw gets Absolution and Riot Squad? Talk about overloaded woman roster crowd on Raw. *_


Honestly, I can see Absolution being one of those "drafted by video package" cases, so I wouldn't rule them out just yet


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Mordecay said:


> Honestly, I can see Absolution being one of those "drafted by video package" cases, so I wouldn't rule them out just yet


_*I am praying for that, the same for Sasha Banks too. Right now they won't get do much since Rousey and Riot Squad is there. *_


----------



## ElTerrible

Paige says she wanted to draft Cena, but he´s not willing to commit and enjoys his free agent status, that allows him to do whatever he wants. 

Oh snap.



Just kidding I made it up


----------



## Reil

For what its worth, Asuka tweeted out an hour ago or so. That wouldn't be unusual, but if you are traveling to South Africa, you would be on a plane right now, even if you left right at the end of the show yesterday night. It's an 18 hour flight from Hartford to South Africa. And generally airlines won't allow you to use social media on planes unless you pay an outrageous fee (no cell service, along with no free wifi usually).


----------



## Dolorian

Mango13 said:


> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sd
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Absolution isn't being moved to SDL if their social media is anything to go by, they got on flights to South Africa this morning.


They can still be traded via video packages.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Hopefully tonight is the night We Get to Walk With Elias on Smackdown live


----------



## Mango13

Dolorian said:


> They can still be traded via video packages.


Didn't really think about that, but I mean to me it doesn't make any sense you figure you would want them to debut and make an impact.


----------



## Sincere

Mango13 said:


> Didn't really think about that, but I mean to me it doesn't make any sense you figure you would want them to debut and make an impact.


Yeah, that was my thought as well. I figured they'd want them to jump someone, or interrupt a match or something to that effect. But it also doesn't seem to make much sense keeping them on Raw, rather than putting them on SDL.

Then again, it is WWE... :vince5


----------



## Mango13

Sincere said:


> Yeah, that was my thought as well. I figured they'd want them to jump someone, or interrupt a match or something to that effect. But it also doesn't seem to make much sense keeping them on Raw, rather than putting them on SDL.
> 
> Then again, it is WWE... :vince5


Guess we will just have to wait and see what happens tonight.


----------



## BRITLAND

I still think Mandy Rose and Sonya Deville will be drafted, it'll be announced via social media most likely, or maybe a video package imo, what I wonder is if they'll remain a team or break up.

Anyone think it's still possible that Balor will be drafted and has either uploaded an old photo or will be announced via a video package or pre-recorded segment, like Angle and Paige telling him face to face he's on SD from next week or something?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Still hoping for Rollins, but we shall know pretty soon.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I am still praying that Sasha, Absolution and Seth ends up on Smackdown. *_


----------



## Crasp

Bummed that Gable's gone to Raw as a singles star. Would hae liked to see him in there with Bryan etc.

Who knows though, maybe they're just going to reunite him with Jason, which would still be better than what either of them have right now.


----------



## InexorableJourney

Crasp said:


> Bummed that Gable's gone to Raw as a singles star. Would hae liked to see him in there with Bryan etc.
> 
> Who knows though, maybe they're just going to reunite him with Jason, which would still be better than what either of them have right now.


If WWE turn Gable heel, they could run an I know all your secrets storyline.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Last night was in Hartford. Where is SDL originating from tonight?


----------



## TD Stinger

Crasp said:


> Bummed that Gable's gone to Raw as a singles star. Would hae liked to see him in there with Bryan etc.
> 
> Who knows though, maybe they're just going to reunite him with Jason, which would still be better than what either of them have right now.


I don't know, I think Jordan has been fine with what he's been doing as Kurt's son. As silly and stupid as it is, he was getting big heat every week and actually improving as a character.

As much as I love American Alpha, I would think Jordan would want to just stay on his own considering the spot he has.


----------



## KZA

SD could realistically have an incredibly stacked roster if any of Seth, Jeff, Cien show up. Pretty excited to see how this goes.

Not to mention Bayley, Asuka, or Alexa pretty much has to join SD, plus at least one new tag team.


----------



## Reil

THE MAN said:


> Last night was in Hartford. Where is SDL originating from tonight?


Providence, Rhode Island.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Reil said:


> Providence, Rhode Island.


Thank you. I can't remember if they have good crowds.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Reil said:


> They tend to reserve video packages for those who are fairly low on the totem pole.


The New Day got a video package last year when they went from Raw to Smackdown.


----------



## 20083

Really hoping Sasha moves to SDL tonight.
She is way too talented to let her career get away from her, and I feel like its on the edge of here/there at the moment.


----------



## rbl85

Midnight Rocker said:


> Really hoping Sasha moves to SDL tonight.
> She is way too talented to let her career get away from her, and I feel like its on the edge of here/there at the moment.


She's in a plane to South Africa right now


----------



## Even Flow

PWInsider saying Jeff Hardy is backstage.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

rbl85 said:


> She's in a plane to South Africa right now


_*They could have her do a video package or a social media draft and be done with the tour at the end of the week. *_


----------



## Zapato

I'd prefer Jeff to Rollins. But I can see why others are inclined the other way. I'm interested in the midcard wholesale shuffle, could finally see some getting the tv time to do something. Or they just give it to the CW's. I want a Heath solo run for example.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Well they've got the Miz back already so that's my main reason to watch SmackDown restored. All that remains is to wait and see what others they decide to sweeten that deal with.


----------



## TD Stinger

Katie McGrath said:


> The New Day got a video package last year when they went from Raw to Smackdown.


Kofi was out with a real injury at the time that happened. They ran vignettes for weeks until a couple of months later when they returned. Not saying we couldn't see some of the stars in South Africa get video packages tonight, but New Day last year was a special case.

SD already won by keeping AJ, Bryan, Naka, Orton, and even Rusev while gaining Miz. Getting a guy like Hardy, because I don't think they move Rollins to SD as well, and maybe one other somewhat big name is more than enough for SD.

Also, talking about New Day as well, you could always have them branch out into more singles stuff to fill up the mid card as well.


----------



## JackoBrand

Hardy, Colin Cassady, Andrade Cien Almas, Goldust, Hawkins, The Club, The Revival, Asuka, Rhyno and Slater, perhaps Absolution, perhaps Elias, perhaps Miztourage (swerve), perhaps Sanity. Can't think of any more genuine candidates


----------



## DeeGirl

Jeff Hardy and Elias would be good additions to SDL. There’s no way Seth is coming now because come on SDL isn’t getting a guy like him without losing a guy like Styles or Bryan.


----------



## TD Stinger

> - A "Carmellabration" with SmackDown Women's Champion Carmella is currently planned for tonight's Superstar Shakeup edition of WWE SmackDown, according to PWInsider. Carmella cashed in her Money In the Bank title shot to win the title from Charlotte Flair last week.


Let me save you the brain power thinking what could happen here. Carmella brags, Charlotte interrupts, Iconic Duo comes in, Becky and Naomi make the save, 6 Woman Tag. I'll be shocked if I'm wrong.

And maybe someone from Raw comes in during this.


----------



## bradatar

TD Stinger said:


> Let me save you the brain power thinking what could happen here. Carmella brags, Charlotte interrupts, Iconic Duo comes in, Becky and Naomi make the save, 6 Woman Tag. I'll be shocked if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe someone from Raw comes in during this.




That sounds so bad but so likely.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace

C'mon Joe, Jeff, Rey, Cien and Elias.


----------



## MC

I think Finn Balor coming to SD would be a great trade. Sanity getting called up. Revival as well. And Seth. Would be perfectly happy with all of these picks.


----------



## BRITLAND

PWInsider saying Colin Cassidy is backstage at Smackdown.


----------



## Dolorian

Vegeta said:


> C'mon Joe, Jeff, Rey, Cien and Elias.


Joe is not moving. He is feuding with Reigns.


----------



## Ace

Dolorian said:


> Joe is not moving. He is feuding with Reigns.


 Hasn't stopped them before. There's nothing for Joe to do on Raw and the show needs someone like him for balance.


----------



## Jedah

Jeff Hardy is backstage.


----------



## the_hound

sanity is showing up on smackdown one way or another,


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BRITLAND said:


> PWInsider saying Colin Cassidy is backstage at Smackdown.


Lord save me from Big Ass. I'd rather have a rehired Enzo.


----------



## looper007

Vegeta said:


> Hasn't stopped them before. There's nothing for Joe to do on Raw and the show needs someone like him for balance.


Feud with Lashley and Braun plus Roode, he's not winning the title anytime soon on RAW. Rollins needs some heels for his IC title run. Could be put in a tag team for a while. Plenty for Joe to do on RAW.


----------



## Mordecay

A Carmella celebration? Yeah, not looking forward to that, which is bad since it is likely the segment where the IIconics will appear


----------



## looper007

Mordecay said:


> A Carmella celebration? Yeah, not looking forward to that, which is bad since it is likely the segment where the IIconics will appear


They will be involved in this until Carmella drops the title, they will get TV Time and be in the major women feud. Not a bad start for IIconics.

Carmella Celebration, that's not going to easy to sit through. They really need not to give Carmella a long run with the title.


----------



## ElTerrible

Elias and Ambrose please. Then bring back Ryan Ward as the head writer. 

What he could do with 

AJ, Bryan, Miz, Nakamura, Ambrose, Elias, Rusev, Orton, Jeff Hardy 

Charlotte, Carmella, Becky, Iconics, Asuka, Bayley or Sasha

New Day, Usos, Revival, Bludgeon Brothers, Gable/Benjamin, Gallows/Anderson 

:crying:


----------



## Ace

looper007 said:


> Feud with Lashley and Braun plus Roode, he's not winning the title anytime soon on RAW. Rollins needs some heels for his IC title run. Could be put in a tag team for a while. Plenty for Joe to do on RAW.


 Most of which would do him no good. He can realistically run through the roster on SD and dominate.


----------



## Ace

Am I the only one who has lost a lot of interest in Raw?

The got every geek/skippable segment from SD, they're going to take up about 1-1.5 hrs on Raw from hereon.

No thanks.


----------



## Jedah

Vegeta said:


> Am I the only one who has lost a lot of interest in Raw?
> 
> The got every geek/skippable segment from SD, they're going to take up about 1-1.5 hrs on Raw from hereon.
> 
> No thanks.


No, especially if Asuka shows up tonight. Then the only people that become interesting on Raw are Braun, Joe, and Seth, and maybe Lashley, who will all inevitably be subjected to the Roman ceiling. Elias isn't likely to be pushed either.

There's really no reason to watch Raw anymore.


----------



## Ace




----------



## sailord

Vegeta said:


>


he is testing his new finishing move just in case down the line they put him up against brock lol since seems brock doesn't take low well


----------



## AngryConsumer

ElTerrible said:


> Elias and Ambrose please. Then bring back Ryan Ward as the head writer.
> 
> What he could do with
> 
> AJ, Bryan, Miz, Nakamura, Ambrose, Elias, Rusev, Orton, Jeff Hardy
> 
> Charlotte, Carmella, Becky, Iconics, Asuka, Bayley or Sasha
> 
> New Day, Usos, Revival, Bludgeon Brothers, Gable/Benjamin, Gallows/Anderson
> 
> :crying:


F*ck... the possibilities are endless. :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Vegeta said:


> Am I the only one who has lost a lot of interest in Raw?
> 
> The got every geek/skippable segment from SD, they're going to take up about 1-1.5 hrs on Raw from hereon.
> 
> No thanks.


Every top name on Raw currently is going to, unfortunately, succumb to a Reigns over time. 

Damn shame too for the likes of Joe and McIntyre, where in all actuality, Reigns should not be booked over either.


----------



## looper007

Vegeta said:


> Most of which would do him no good. He can realistically run through the roster on SD and dominate.


I like Joe but I don't see him dominating any division at this point in his career. A Title run on Smackdown maybe but i wouldn't have him running through anyone, he's injury prone and only real young monsters should be doing that imo. Shame he didn't go to WWE after ROH and i would have agreed with you.

I wouldn't rule it out him moving over but i think he's on Raw for another year.


----------



## Dibil13

Mordecay said:


> A Carmella celebration? Yeah, not looking forward to that, which is bad since it is likely the segment where the IIconics will appear


I have a feeling they're going to end up as Carmella's lackeys. ''There must be a thrown together team of female heels at all times'' has been a rule for Smackdown over the last year. First there was the Welcoming Committee (still :lol at that name) then Riott Squad. 

I hope WWE doesn't go that route again. Peyton and Billie should do their own thing.


----------



## Joseph92

15 more minutes til showtime!!

And with my bad luck my TV broke. I have sound but no picture. I will be listening to the show tonight but I can not watch it.


----------



## Jedah

All I can say is, SmackDown suddenly feels like where the party's at. Raw feels like a prison. Let's hope we're not disappointed. Mania disappointed me A LOT.


----------



## Hawkke

sailord said:


> he is testing his new finishing move just in case down the line they put him up against brock lol since seems brock doesn't take low well


Low blow + "Solid Steeeel Steps" = defeated Beast.

Come to think about it. Using WWE logic, if you give him the low blow *on* the "Solid Steel Steps" the effect is also multiplied.


----------



## Dolorian

All set and ready for ShakeDown...

As things stand, Charlotte is the only talent on the show I care about, speaking of which I hope she gets payback tonight at the so called "Iconic" and "Fabulous" peasants.

Unless Rollins ends on SD (since neither Reigns nor Ronda will be moving), that will remain the case. So let's see if they do trade Rollins or not.


----------



## Mordecay

Dibil13 said:


> I have a feeling they're going to end up as Carmella's lackeys. ''There must be a thrown together team of female heels at all times'' has been a rule for Smackdown over the last year. First there was the Welcoming Committee (still :lol at that name) then Riott Squad.
> 
> I hope WWE doesn't go that route again. Peyton and Billie should do their own thing.


That's what I am afraid of, that they will become someone's lackeys, especially someone who arguably is worse than them. I guess I will have to downgrade my expectations from "they will be players in the division" to my original "at least they are on tv" :mj2


----------



## Donnie

Jeff, Cien, Revival, World Wide, Bayley, Finn, Sanity, and possibly Braun


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is it too late to hope that they subtitle all of Paige's promos?


----------



## ellthom

interesting to see how this is going to go down


----------



## Hawkke

Joseph92 said:


> 15 more minutes til showtime!!
> 
> And with my bad luck my TV broke. I have sound but no picture. I will be listening to the show tonight but I can not watch it.


Worst comes to worst, Cultaholic is doing a live reaction on Youtube so you could at least have that to watch on the PC


----------



## Sincere

Dibil13 said:


> I have a feeling they're going to end up as Carmella's lackeys. ''There must be a thrown together team of female heels at all times'' has been a rule for Smackdown over the last year. First there was the Welcoming Committee (still :lol at that name) then Riott Squad.
> 
> I hope WWE doesn't go that route again. Peyton and Billie should do their own thing.


"Just put them in a stable and feed Becky to them!" :vince5


----------



## Hawkke

THE MAN said:


> Is it too late to hope that they subtitle all of Paige's promos?


(Insert meme of crying Britney Spears dude)

LEAVE PAIGE ALOOOOONE!!

aige


----------



## Afrolatino

I predict that Nikki Cross will debut tonight, but not necesarily with the rest of Sanity.
Obviously Jeff is totally on Smackdown.
Maybe we could see another surprise from NXT like Kassious Ohno or Lio Rush... And you all should not expect many arrivals from Raw since it's obviou the larger rostoer should be there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hawkke said:


> (Insert meme of crying Britney Spears dude)
> 
> LEAVE PAIGE ALOOOOONE!!
> 
> aige


:lmao She really does need a translator or maybe a sign language interpreter.


----------



## Mango13

Almost time


----------



## DeeGirl

Excited to see Miz back where he belongs :mark:


----------



## Therapy

Here we go!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Naka's promo! :bow


----------



## TD Stinger

Naka taking lessons from an all time great I see.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*It's time!!!!!*_


----------



## Mango13

DeeGuy said:


> Excited to see Miz back where he belongs :mark:


I'm so fucking hyped for the Inevitable Miz and Bryan feud


----------



## I am the Storm

Pumped! Let's do this!:mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

I laughed so hard at Nak's promo last week, but they missed the best bit "me no speak English" :lmao


----------



## Therapy

AJ! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083

Its time :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl

Still in the house that he built :lenny


----------



## I am the Storm

P1!:mark:
:bow


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok, so who's interrupting AJ from Raw and facing him tonight? Jeff?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Ballskiller Nakamura. :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

House of Styles :dance :dance :dance


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AJ's opening the show. :mark


----------



## Lok

They don't want NONE!


----------



## Therapy

Crowd is hot tonight!


----------



## Dolorian

Ok here we go.


----------



## MJ

Rollins? Balor? Hardy? EL IDOLO? 

Bring any of them on!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Raw kicked off with Jobber Jinder, Smackdown kicks off with GOAT Styles :lol

What a difference.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not to be a geek, but it's still kind of surreal to see AJ get that kind of reaction in WWE.


----------



## Ace

Who's going to interupt AJ?

Hopefully Cien, who aligns with Nakamura.


----------



## 20083

Ooooof, big RAW switch gonna interrupt AJ?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

We're here.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Wouldn't mind AJ/Rollins tonight :draper2


----------



## Himiko

Inb4 some Raw jobber interrupts AJ Styles


----------



## Leather Rebel

The face that runs the place. :banderas:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd is actually split?!


----------



## rickyc

Let's go people! crowd is already way more hyped than last night.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Nak chants. Wow. He's already more over as a heel than a face :lol


----------



## Himiko

Remember that one week AJ came out with a slightly edited WWE championship belt? With the Black swish instead of red. I much preferred that


----------



## Ace

Can we stop with the Dream match line........ heard it a million times in the last few years.


----------



## 20083

Just not just an artist, just a CAWN artist
:lol


----------



## TD Stinger

That's "Engrish" AJ.


----------



## Mainboy

Rusev is over and he's gonna get buried by Taker at the next ppv.


----------



## Hawkke

Rusev Day!
Rusev Day!
Rusev Day!
Rusev Day!
Rusev Day!

:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## Mox Girl

I love Aiden :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man

RUSEV DAY! :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm

English and Rusev!:mark:
:rusevcrush


----------



## Ace

Love the silver/blue attire, I hope he sticks with it for TV.

God dammit, not Rusev Day. Not now... I want Cien.


----------



## 20083

:lmao
That English callback


----------



## Therapy

Oh lord.. I never want to hear him rap again..


----------



## wkc_23

Goood crowd tonight


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

AJ's in trouble because it's RUSEV DAY. :rusevyes


----------



## Himiko

Aiden English seems really full of himself these days


----------



## Steve Black Man

OMG Aiden is rapping :lol


----------



## I am the Storm

Starting off hot tonight!:mark:


----------



## Ace

Tap out in seconds? :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl

Save him please Seth :mark:


----------



## Himiko

Is Rusev STILL a heel? For fucksake. Get your head outta your ass WWE


----------



## AngryConsumer

Was so hoping to hear... "EL IDOLO" instead of English and Rusev.


----------



## wkc_23

Tag team match playa


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Do I smell an all-star tag match tonight?!

HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## CoverD

So, I have no issues with the cause behind the design...but those rainbow Balor shirts look awful.


----------



## Leather Rebel

By gawd, Rusev is really ovah.


----------



## Hawkke

Well.. that sure was pointless...

:rusev


----------



## Ace

Tag team main event?

What was the point in this all fpalm

Ugh, would have been better to see the big name signing interupt AJ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:yes Tag Team!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Looks like a Tag Team....Playa!


----------



## Steve Black Man

Bryan and Styles.......Helluva sight.


----------



## 20083

Crowd is hotttt


----------



## Abisial

Is there a lot of flashing light tonight or is it just me?


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't like Paige as GM for some reason.


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the fuck is Rusev still a fucking heel? They even feed into the chant during promos but then do a 180 and do some heel shit, English legit just insulted their town then proceeded to lead the crowd into the Rusev Day chant.


----------



## Lok

Hold on a second PLAYA! We gonna' have a tag team match tonight!


----------



## the_hound

paige is look mighty fine tonight


----------



## Lethal Evans

Abisial said:


> Is there a lot of flashing light tonight or is it just me?


Nah, definitely a lot going on. Especially on ramp shots.


----------



## Mra22

Hot opening to SD


----------



## Ace

Why can't they just announce a rematch between AJ and Nakamura already.

The Greatest Royal Rumble is like a few weeks away.

They are going to have a WWE title match right? There's supposed to be 7 titles defend.

UC, IC, Raw tag, US title, SD tag and CW/WWE?


----------



## Himiko

Aiden English is in desperate need of some vitamin D


----------



## Trophies

Paige doing Teddy Long right.


----------



## 20083

Goddaaaaamn, feels good to see Bryan running around kicking ass :yes


----------



## Steve Black Man

I already like Paige as GM.


----------



## BRITLAND

Any chance of Road Dogg getting traded to the RAW creative team?


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour

Ambrose Girl said:


> I don't like Paige as GM for some reason.


i don't like paige in general


----------



## EMGESP

Paige Here!!!


----------



## Mango13

Mellabration :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

Rusev, AJ and Bryan in the same ring. What a time to be a wrestling fan. :banderas:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Love Paige's personality and she's sexy ass fugg!

IDGAF what y'all say!


----------



## Saintpat

I can’t understand her. Get a translator.


----------



## I am the Storm

Paige doing great so far.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## wkc_23

Surprised we haven't seen someone from RAW yet.


----------



## 20083

:lol Holla holla


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Paige is doing just fine as General Manager for the time being. *_


----------



## Dolorian

The Miz attacks Daniel Bryan during the main event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rusev and Miz would be a bigger match. Imagine heel Nak is going to strike again.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

I'd normally complain about tag team main events, but Bryan's wrestling so I'm grateful.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Rusev gets a tag team match then gets next week to go 1 on 1....with da Undataka!


----------



## Himiko

Oh God. I forgot Smackdown had a talentless shrieking hyena for a women’s champion now


----------



## Mox Girl

Who from Raw will interrupt Carmella's celebration thing? :lol


----------



## Mordecay

That was a cute segment between Paige and Shane

"Mellabration" fpalm


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Yep SD live definetly getting shafted for this shake up. Raw got 19 superstars over the course of 3 hours. SD live wont get half that.


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Asuka got to interupt that Mellabration


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Rusev and AJ got some huge pops/reactions.

Then Bryan goes out there and makes those reactions look like nothing. Wow.

Also WOW. Bryan/AJ/Rusev, the three most over talents in the business right now, in the ring at the same time. Amazing.

As for the main event, I'm holding out hope Rusev scores the victory here. If he pins the WWE Champion AJ Styles it gives him something to latch onto and pull himself up after losing to Taker. Also (and probably the only reason Vince would book it), it builds Rusev up for the match with Taker.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Paige looks damn good tho.


----------



## SAMCRO

What a surprise opening segment and no sign of anyone from Raw yet, Raw got like 50 people from SDL now watch SDL get like 3 people from Raw and no one one from NXT.


----------



## Himiko

Ambrose Girl said:


> Who from Raw will interrupt Carmella's celebration thing? :lol




I’m guessing it’ll be Charlotte since she’s still here and has unfinished business. Maybe a tag team match will happen with the IIonics against Charlotte and someone from Raw, if so, my guess is Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Asuka got to interupt that Mellabration


Is there even a point now? Charlotte is owed a rematch, so she's not winning the title.


----------



## Dolorian

There shall not be any "Mellabration", The Queen will wreck this peasant.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

SD live just got jeff, announced on insta. No rollins then.


----------



## DrewHLMW

not a bad start for smackdown


----------



## wkc_23

Cmon Rollins or Jeff Hardy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Paige looks damn good tho.




Paige Bearer looks like death warmed over.


----------



## the_hound

yessssssssssssssssss hes here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They announced Jeff on IG before he comes out.

:lmao


----------



## rickyc

smackdown starting off hot tonight. Thats what happens when your show is 2 hours: gotta be firing on all cylinders at all time.


----------



## Mox Girl

Why does WWE keep breaking tag teams up?


----------



## DeeGirl

Jeff Hardy incoming


----------



## wkc_23

I'm damn with a Shelton singles run.


----------



## ElTerrible

Wait Gable is on Raw now, LOL.


----------



## Nish115

Jeff's about to come out


----------



## -XERO-

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Rusev gets a tag team match then gets next week to go 1 on 1....with da Undataka!


----------



## 20083

Benjamin


----------



## Joseph92

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> SD live just got jeff, announced on insta. No rollins then.


They do that on Instagram and not on Live TV???


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

No!!!!!!!!!

Benjamin should be a face, not a heel!

WRONG MOVE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Gable >Shelton and Jordan.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Well shit, they really did split up American Alpha II without even a single title run. :serious:

Oh well, at least Shelton is finally gonna get his singles run. Hopefully it winds up being worthwhile, though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Benjamin should've stayed a face.


----------



## Kratosx23

Kurt Angle is the dumbest GM of all time. Why would he trade someone and then give them a championship match for him to win and take to the other brand?


----------



## Headliner

Shelton's done for. He's basically going to job his way out the company.


----------



## taker1986

i hacked Shelton's twitter account.


----------



## wkc_23

STILL no one from RAW yet.


----------



## deafcat

I wish this was actually live on Sportsnet360 instead of watching it on Sportsnet Now.

At least on TV I would have Closed Captioning.

I know Sportsnet Now has Clsoed Captioning because it worked during Monday Night Raw last night, my tv was out from sometime before 8pm to nearly 4am, so I watched it there.


----------



## Therapy

WTF? Can we get a shakeup please? They are stalling


----------



## 20083

:lmao WUT


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Orton vs Benjamin!!!!!!

Vibes of 2004!!!


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is there even a point now? Charlotte is owed a rematch, so she's not winning the title.


Well there was no point in taking it off Charlotte in the first place so I assume she is losing her rematch.


----------



## checkcola

Well, this is a pretty bad promo, haha


----------



## Ace

Jeff Hardy :mark:

This brings back good memories :banderas


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Wait a second. Randy Orton wasn't drafted to Smackdown, he was already on Smack...

oh wait it's Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Steve Black Man

So did Smackdown just forget there was a shakeup tonight?

edit: Oh, Jeff. Nvm.

So Rollins stays on Raw then.


----------



## I am the Storm

Jeff Hardy!:mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Seth would've gotten a much bigger pop.

:mj


----------



## SAMCRO

Yeah i knew they wouldn't put Rollins on SDL.


----------



## AngryConsumer

HARDY! :mark:


----------



## the_hound

jeff jumping from the stage onto orton, yes please


----------



## Headliner

Ugh they really did ruin a potential Woken Family storyline for this. I can't with WWE.


----------



## DeeGirl

Teasing an Orton/Jeff feud?


----------



## wkc_23

I hope Orton turns heel.


----------



## Trophies

Ah finally Jeff


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Can Orton please go AWOL to RAW?


----------



## Lok

HARDY!


----------



## -XERO-

Dolorian said:


> There shall not be any "Mellabration", The Queen will wreck this peasant.


YAAAAS!


----------



## Mra22

Jeff Hardy !!!!! :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

No Seth on SD then!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Benjamin vs Orton vs Jeff!!!!!!!!

MARKING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083

Ummm its shakeup night right?


----------



## Prayer Police

Look at these three old guys from the Ruthless Aggression Era


----------



## DrewHLMW

awwww i thought we were getting a draft but its just Orton


----------



## Hawkke

Did they really botch the timing on Jeff's entrance? No wonder Orton had to freeze and look around for no reason. You know he loves those botches that make him look stooopid!

:HA


----------



## Kratosx23

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Well there was no point in taking it off Charlotte in the first place so I assume she is losing her rematch.


I wouldn't expect that. I'd expect her to win and hold it the whole year until it's time for the Rousey match.

Regardless, if you're setting up Asuka vs Carmella, you can't then just pivot back to Charlotte vs Carmella.


----------



## Abisial

He already was a Grand Slam fpalm


So wtf happened to Randy lmfao?


----------



## Leather Rebel

I would prefer Rollins but Jeff is still great.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jinder for Jeff is like trading a dodgy three wheeler for a Lamborghini.


----------



## Mordecay

Shelton, Jeff and Randy, straight out of 2006 lol


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour

benjamin killing it on the mic


----------



## American_Nightmare

What was the point of bringing out Orton?


----------



## Dolorian

So Jeff on SD...Rolin staying on RAW.


----------



## Trophies

Was hoping for :braun tho


----------



## Lethal Evans

Nah, would have much rathered Rollins with Miz v Rollins feud carrying over


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Prayer Police said:


> Look at these three old guys


SD becoming the senior citizen's home of WWE.


----------



## 20083

This Jeff Hardy music 
So many amazing memories
:')


----------



## wkc_23

Benjamin/Hardy


----------



## MJ

The next step in a Jeff Hardy main event resurgence! :mark

A match with Orton will be amazing, they never had a true rematch from their feud in 2008.


----------



## DrewHLMW

woo go Jeff


----------



## DeeGirl

Hardy finally made it back to SmackDown after losing that loser leaves match v CM Punk 9 years ago :mark:


----------



## DJ Punk

No Rollins on SD? Lame as fuck..


----------



## Lethal Evans

American_Nightmare said:


> What was the point of bringing out Orton?


Likely to set up a triple threat at Backlash


----------



## Himiko

Jeff is much better off on Smackdown.

In fact, most superstars are. The only superstars that are actually get a chance on Raw are Roman Reigns, The Bar, Braun Strowman and Alexa Bliss


----------



## Prayer Police

Why would Kurt give Jeff a title match on Monday if he already knew Jeff would be going to Smackdown?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Congrats to WWE for making Kurt Angle look like the biggest mong in the history of the company, btw.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I hope they give Jeff the theme he used as a solo star and get rid of the HB's one.


----------



## Desecrated

Michael Cole Lite is such an atrocious commentator. Not worse than Coachman or Cole himself but fucking hell, 0/10.


----------



## DeeGirl

DJ Punk said:


> No Rollins on SD? Lame as fuck..


Meh RAW probably needs him more at this stage anyway :lol

Would just be plain unfair if SDL had Bryan, Styles AND Rollins.


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986399468399484928


----------



## ElTerrible

wkc_23 said:


> STILL no one from RAW yet.


Look at it this way:

In the first 20 minutes SD got nobody.

In the first 20 minutes Raw got Jinder and the Riott Squad.

I´d call that a draw. :laugh:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Looks like the Shield will remain together on RAW.


----------



## Clique

American_Nightmare said:


> What was the point of bringing out Orton?


So Orton can be ticked at Jeff taking his shine. They will wrestle for the US Title at Backlash I predict.


----------



## wkc_23

DeeGuy said:


> Hardy finally made it back to SmackDown after losing that loser leaves match v CM Punk 9 years ago :mark:


Hard to believe that was almost 10 years ago. I still remember it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Ace

Bring back "No more words"..


----------



## Mox Girl

I am SO glad Miz is FINALLY away from the IC title for once!


----------



## Dolorian

Clique said:


> So Orton can be ticked at Jeff taking his shine. They will wrestle for the US Title at Backlash I predict.


Yes, Orton won the #1 contender's match after all.


----------



## Clique

THE MAN said:


> Looks like the Shield will remain together on RAW.


Contingency plan to get Roman cheers stays in tact.


----------



## Himiko

Clique said:


> So Orton can be ticked at Jeff taking his shine. They will wrestle for the US Title at Backlash I predict.




Or maybe they thought Jeff was in the bathroom off his face when he didn’t arrive in time so they sent Orton out as a back up


----------



## Hawkke

ROLLINS said:


> Congrats to WWE for making Kurt Angle look like the biggest mong in the history of the company, btw.


You can say that again. Historic levels of numpty.


----------



## Kratosx23

Ambrose Girl said:


> I am SO glad Miz is FINALLY away from the IC title for once!


Yeah, now he'll just hold the US title forever.


----------



## 20083

The fuck was the point of Orton


----------



## DeeGirl

wkc_23 said:


> Hard to believe that was almost 10 years ago. I still remember it like it was yesterday.


That SD roster was pretty good up until that point if I recall correctly. Taker, Edge, Punk, Jericho, Mysterio and of course Jeff himself. Damn.


----------



## Therapy

lol.. WWE refusing to mention TNA again

"Considerable time away from WWE"


----------



## Himiko

Hawkke said:


> You can say that again. Historic levels of numpty.




Kurt’s current character gimmick seems to be “complete retard”


----------



## Xobeh

Just tuned in, what'd I miss? Other than us stepping back ot the mid 2000s with Shelton and Jeff


----------



## TD Stinger

Still hope we see Cien before the night is over. Not completely confident that we will, but SD should get more from NXT than just the Iconics, no offense to them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Clique said:


> Contingency plan to get Roman cheers stays in tact.


It really is the only thing that worked for about a month. Seth and Dean should wear that as a badge of honor backstage. Not even joking.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Midnight Rocker said:


> The fuck was the point of Orton


SWERVE!!!

Nah, likely gonna set up a triple threat and trying to keep people reminded Orton is #1 contender for the US Title


----------



## wkc_23

That red plug in Hardy's ear made me think he was bleeding from his ear lol.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

And just like that, Brother Nero won't be coming to fruition after all. 

At least Bray has a new lease on life since allying with Matt.


----------



## Mox Girl

Kurt clearly likes Seth more than Jeff cos he traded Jeff away but kept Seth :lol

Oh well, at least Jinder isn't champ anymore.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sweet knee by Shelton. :mark


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Jeff and Shelton in a one on one match, feels weird.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Great match to start the night.

Still wish Benjamin was a face.

Oh well...


----------



## Ace

SD needs a lot of heels.


----------



## Jedah

OK, wrap this match up already. You don't have three hours like Raw, SD. Put the pedal to the metal.


----------



## wkc_23

DeeGuy said:


> That SD roster was pretty good up until that point if I recall correctly. Taker, Edge, Punk, Jericho, Mysterio and of course Jeff himself. Damn.


Yeah, was stacked man. I think even Batista was on the Smackdown roster as well.


----------



## Hawkke

Xobeh said:


> Just tuned in, what'd I miss? Other than us stepping back ot the mid 2000s with Shelton and Jeff


Paige outclassing Kurt in personnel management.


----------



## 20083

This crowd is fucking into this show


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

An RKO is in Jeff's future...


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wouldn't expect that. I'd expect her to win and hold it the whole year until it's time for the Rousey match.
> 
> Regardless, if you're setting up Asuka vs Carmella, you can't then just pivot back to Charlotte vs Carmella.


I could see her being cost her rematch at the Rumble or Backlash by the Iconics and starting a month or 2 program with them before getting the belt back.


----------



## Kratosx23

Ambrose Girl said:


> Kurt clearly likes Seth more than Jeff cos he traded Jeff away but kept Seth :lol
> 
> Oh well, at least Jinder isn't champ anymore.


He also gave Jeff a championship match on his way to the other show, which is just.....wow.

Triple H did say he was an idiot. :draper2


----------



## Ace

Beautiful Swanton Bomb.


----------



## Himiko

ROLLINS said:


> It really is the only thing that worked for about a month. Seth and Dean should wear that as a badge of honor backstage. Not even joking.




They can add it to their resumes:

- WWE champion 
- IC champion
- Tag Team champion 
- Got Roman cheered
- Money in the bank winner


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Hawkke said:


> You can say that again. Historic levels of numpty.


Eugene looks smarter than Kurt right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wasn't a bad tv match. :bjpenn Wish Shelton had won.


----------



## Steve Black Man

So Shelton counters and Jeff just casually hits a Twist of Fate?

I'm not normally one to bitch about psychology, but damn...


----------



## Jonhern

Lots of people here tonight, looks more filled than the last raw they had here in December after clash.


----------



## Mainboy

AJ
Orton
Nakamura
Bryan
Miz
Hardy
Rusev

:sodone


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Two straight hot crowds. Love it


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm generally pretty meh on Jeff Hardy, but his match with Jinder last night was actually solid and I pretty much never like Jinder matches...so Hardy is currently on my good side.


----------



## Mordecay

Is Jeff injured or really good at selling?


----------



## Himiko

Jeff has a move called the Hardiac Arrest  I love that!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Main Event Miz is back on SDL y'all!!!


----------



## DrewHLMW

nice to see jeff kicking ass in singles again


----------



## Mox Girl

Uh.... why is Maryse holding a fake baby? :lmao LOL well it looks fake to me haha.


----------



## Ace

Miz not there, I think he's on tour with Raw.


----------



## 20083

Miz :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Maryse looks amazing for just having had a kid.

:bjpenn


----------



## wkc_23

Maryse is the ultimate fucking MILF.


----------



## Hawkke

Yeah Miz.. no cussing in front of the kid!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Missed a perfect opportunity to show Maryse breast feeding. :yum:


----------



## Ace

They've announced one trade in 35 mins :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man

Miz heeling it up :eva2


----------



## 20083

:lmao nice


----------



## Therapy

THE MAN said:


> Missed a perfect opportunity to show Maryse breast feeding. :yum:


Hmmm.. Swollen milk titties..


----------



## ElTerrible

Baby´s first word: Awesome or kick ass.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Miz and Bryan are gonna do an angle at their daughters' soccer game years from now :lol


----------



## Himiko

THE MAN said:


> Missed a perfect opportunity to show Maryse breast feeding. :yum:




When the camera zoomed in, I bet 99% of fans didn’t even notice the baby there


----------



## Lethal Evans

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> An RKO is in Jeff's future...


RKO counter to a Swanton no doubt


----------



## Kratosx23

Vegeta said:


> They've announced one trade in 35 mins :lol


B show is an understatement.


----------



## Jedah

You always have to temper your expectations with this company. A match with Uso and Harper when they should be focusing on the shakeup. Sanity better come up now.


----------



## 20083

Come onnnnn, where are the shake ups :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Looks like Miz might be main event level now. Love it. He deserves it


----------



## Dolorian

Another match between people who are already on SD? This is starting to drag, let's get on with this shakeup.


----------



## Mordecay

They want Miz as the biggest heel possible and they show his new born baby fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl

Yeah, where are the shakeups?! Raw had so bloody many :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

They’re so going to include Birdie and Brie in this aren’t they?


----------



## Ace

Don't care about these matches, start introducing the god damn trades already.

You lost 19 wrestlers yesterday FGS.


----------



## Blade Runner

Dolorian said:


> Another match between people who are already on SD? This is starting to drag, let's get on with this shakeup.





Vegeta said:


> Don't care about these matches, start introducing the god damn trades already.
> 
> You lost 19 wrestlers yesterday FGS.



Someone (or a team) can interfere in the match.


----------



## Rise

I’m disappointed Rollins isn’t on smack down. So what was the trade? Jinder with the belt for over the hill Hardy? Makes no sense even for wwe standards. It’s like they want to ruin both shows.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The shakeup is an afterthought so far.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Never would have thought in 2008 that I would be watching Jeff Hardy vs Shelton Benjamin on Smackdown in 2018.


----------



## Mox Girl

Well, I think Mandy & Sonya going to SD was obvious lol.


----------



## Prayer Police

So they just trade Absolution for Absolution?


----------



## Xobeh

Um so, Sonya got squashed by Ronda and now she's running away?
Well, okay.


----------



## Mango13

Doesn't make sense to not have Absolution there tonight but whatevs, at least I can now hopefully see an Iconic Duo vs Absolution feud :mark:


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

Well this shake up sucks. 19 superstars to raw and only 1 to SD (excluding miz) and a quarter of the show already gone.


----------



## Therapy

These fucking scrubs..


----------



## Alright_Mate

Swapping Riott Squad for Absolution is pointless.


----------



## DGenerationMC

RubberbandGoat said:


> They’re so going to include Birdie and Brie in this aren’t they?


Six-person tag match at SSlam, book that shit.


----------



## Dolorian

Called it that Sonya/Mandy would move to SD.


----------



## 20083

I'm glad Sonya is getting the fuck away from Ronda :lol


----------



## DeeGirl

Make this quick please. I’m wanting more shakeups.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Paige just got her girls back on the same brand, Absolution baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark*_


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Lmfao I got excited to get off work for this? Just another show now! What if Hardy is the only one? Lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Luvin' this BB push doe.


----------



## Mordecay

Told ya, Absolution was going to SD. 

Introduced via Graphic, future doesn't look very bright for them.


----------



## Dolorian

Harper and Rowan with absolutely no reaction.


----------



## Kratosx23

Vegeta said:


> Don't care about these matches, start introducing the god damn trades already.
> 
> You lost 19 wrestlers yesterday FGS.


That's just it. There aren't any. SmackDown may have lost a bunch of dead weight, but they're not picking up anything worth having and ultimately ending up with less.


----------



## DeeGirl

Couldn’t Harper and Rowan have been like this when they were with Wyatt? Instead of being total buffoons.


----------



## Joseph92

I have a feeling none of the new Smackdown stars will be announced on live TV like they did on Raw last night. They will announce them like they just did with Absolution.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Here comes a team


----------



## Honey Bucket

DGenerationMC said:


> Miz and Bryan are gonna do an angle at their daughters' soccer game years from now :lol


Hope it'll be something like this:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Absolution, Riot Squad.

Tomato, tomado..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Naomi.... u better move gurl....


----------



## 20083

Yiiiikes


----------



## wkc_23

Tf Naomi doing out there :lol


----------



## Mango13

Was expecting a tag team to come out and Naomi comes out lmfao


----------



## -XERO-

*"STAAAAHHHHP!"*


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Wtf. Naomi screaming really


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Miz, Hardy and the obvious Absolution pick... SD wins the shake up, that's how bad the Raw picks were. In reality, it doesn't matter because Raw did well with the Mania After Raw pick ups and also McIntyre coming up from NXT... but the whole thing's been pretty shit. Just shuffling around the jobbers/midcard really.


----------



## Therapy

Oh FFS.. Now Naomi's involved? GFTO.. Get this shit off my TV please..


----------



## CoverD

So two squash matches (if you could the AJ thing at the beginning).

This is such a waste.


----------



## Trophies

Naomi shrieking :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Trade the Usos to RAW!


----------



## Mra22

Well that was a pointless match


----------



## I am the Storm

SAMOA FUCKING JOE!
:mark:
:bow


----------



## 20083

Did Joe break this site?


----------



## Dolorian

Forum problem (not loading) strikes again.


----------



## Joseph92

Wow Samoa Joe!!


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Holy fuck. Bryan, Nak, Miz, joe. Holy shit! SD wins


----------



## Nish115

Joe, big signing!


----------



## AngryConsumer

STYLES
BRYAN
ORTON
NAKAMURA
MIZ
HARDY

and.... 

SAMOA F*CKING JOE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This site goes down more than Attitude Era Sunny.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Joe broke the forum


----------



## 20083

What a get for SD live though. :mark:

Just somehow bring Seth and Sasha in, and I'd have no reason to watch Raw anymore :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Wow, they actually got Joe. SD going big for this Shakeup.


----------



## DeeGirl

SmackDown has won this :mark::mark::mark:

Bryan, Styles, Orton, Joe, Nakamura, Miz, Hardy as a main event scene. That is a major improvement.


----------



## Mordecay

Fucking forum crashing again, hope mods take notice

Joe on SD :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

SD wins by far


----------



## RapShepard

So Joe, Styles, Bryan, and Nakamura on one show. Is it still the B show with no star power?


----------



## wkc_23

Smackdown just won the shake up.

Joe/AJ
Joe/Bryan

Holy fuck.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Joe broke the forum


----------



## 20083

What a get for SD live though. :mark:

Just somehow bring Seth and Sasha in, and I'd have no reason to watch Raw anymore :lol


----------



## DB DA GAWD

Have Joe win the belt as soon as possible and have him hold it until WM 35...DB vs Joe at Mania 35! i want it! 

two of my favorite indy wrestler on the same brand and they also got AJ so yeah never gotta watch Raw.


----------



## DeeGirl

SmackDown has won this :mark::mark::mark:

Bryan, Styles, Orton, Joe, Nakamura, Miz, Hardy as a main event scene. That is a major improvement.


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour

joe!!


----------



## Trophies

Joe vs Bryan :mark
Joe vs AJ :mark


----------



## Boba Fett

YES !!!! YES !!!! YES!!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan

Man, Smackdown's roster is looking pretty good . Much needed heel for Smackdown


----------



## Saintpat

Fat boy layeth the smack down.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan v Joe :sodone


----------



## ElTerrible

I´m ready for old school Smack Impact. WGTT and Abyss next please.


----------



## TD Stinger

Wow, they actually got Joe. SD going big for this Shakeup.


----------



## SAMCRO

I had to step out for a bit did anyone else besides Hardy and Joe show up from Raw?


----------



## Joseph92

Smackdown is the A show noww for sure!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Joe is finally on SDL!!!

SDL > Raw

Again..... FINNNNNNNNNNALLY!!!


----------



## Xobeh

So is Joe a free agent or what? Why is he getting to fight Reigns on RAW too


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown is turning into the GOAT show, getting Joe and Miz is huge.


----------



## RapShepard

So are they all coming or just Eric


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ah, fuck... Cass. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Big Cass is back.

:lmao


----------



## Lethal Evans

Joe going after the IC belt as well? What have I missed?


----------



## Hawkke

so Samoa Joe really broke the forum? :lol


----------



## I am the Storm

Big Cass - looks like shit, wrestles like shit, cuts a promo like shit, was carried by Enzo - what a waste of height.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Joe is finally on SDL!!!

SDL > Raw

Again..... FINNNNNNNNNNALLY!!!

Did Samoa Joe break WF for me?

It's been down for like 12mins for me!

And THAT PPOP Big Cass got!!!

It's OFFICIAL... HE'S OVEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR (HAITCH voice)


----------



## wkc_23

Ain't it ironic that after they show Big Cass, Mella has her celebration right after :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man

Ewww. Cass is back :/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

FUTURE ENDEAVOR VERTICAL SCOPE.


----------



## Trophies

Joe :mark

Cass...ehh at least he got a tan :lol


----------



## Abisial

RapShepard said:


> So are they all coming or just Eric


I saw Killain Dain for half a second, so I assume all of them.


----------



## Dolorian

This site has some serious issues, I expect it to totally break down at any minute.


----------



## the_hound

NIKKI CROSS TIME


----------



## Mango13

I'm not the only one having constant issues with the site today am I?

Also Big Cass on SDL, gotta be awkward beong on the same show as Carmella lol


----------



## BRITLAND

Hope Almas and Zelina get called up to SD along with Sanity.


----------



## DrewHLMW

big cass returns lol


----------



## -XERO-

Not me.


----------



## Xobeh

Why does SD have so many fucking in show averts? That's four times they mentioned that fucking insurance


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Joe broke the forum


----------



## wkc_23

Oh for fuck sake, stop with the "you deserve it" shit.


----------



## RapShepard

Hopefully Cass stops doing that over the top rope big boot


----------



## Joseph92

Anyone else having problems with the forum tonight? Or is it just me??


----------



## Ace

JOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Raw got fucked hard, SD has already won :lmao

Sanity coming soon and Rey will follow them.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jump on the band wagon? lol there was like 3 people chanting you deserve it.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

SD won! Fucking awesome. I’m pumped. And now Cass might feud with Bryan. Joe, Cass, Nak and Miz top heels. Bryan, AJ top faves. Wow!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Hopefully this is a short reign


----------



## Clique

MrEvans said:


> Joe going after the IC belt as well? What have I missed?


IC Title Ladder Match at the Greatest Royal Rumble: Miz/Rollins/Balor/Joe


----------



## Mra22

SD is freaking stacked and way better than RAW. Jeff Hardy/Samoa Joe/AJ/Daniel/Sanity/Orton/Miz


----------



## Himiko

That superstar music video for the duel brand PPVs is so beyond cringey. I can barely bring myself to watch it when it comes on


----------



## -XERO-

Good for you.


----------



## RapShepard

Abisial said:


> I saw Killain Dain for half a second, so I assume all of them.


Okay that's good they aren't breaking them up.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

wkc_23 said:


> Oh for fuck sake, stop with the "you deserve it" shit.


Whatever meaning it had has been lost.


----------



## Steve Black Man

So Smackdown trounced Raw in the Shakeup :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Did we really need Big Ass highlighting that Bryan is short?


----------



## Master Bate

Eric Young AJ Styles and Samoa Joe on the same brand.

TNA best developmental system for WWE tho.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm surprised they hit Raw as hard as they did. Miz, Jeff, and Joe to SD. Guess it's karma for last year.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I’m shocked Vince made SD better than Raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow. Carmella is alot worse than I ever knew.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol gonna be awkward for Carmella having Cass on the same roster.


----------



## Stellar

Interesting... They go from Big Cass to the 'Mellabration.... I see what you did there WWE.

Really though, SDL is clearly winning this superstar shakeup so far. Now lets see what female besides Absolution moves over...


----------



## 20083

What's the deal with the Chaos thing?


----------



## Mra22

Himiko said:


> That superstar music video for the duel brand PPVs is so beyond cringey. I can barely bring myself to watch it when it comes on


Reminds me of the old school WWE the music stuff lol


----------



## Xobeh

Carmella is hilarious. This is great.


----------



## RapShepard

Vegeta said:


> JOEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> Raw got fucked hard, SD has already won :lmao
> 
> Sanity coming soon and Rey will follow them.


Just remember this statement lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

I can watch Carmella walk around in that bodysuit all damn day. :homer


----------



## Hawkke

THE MAN said:


> FUTURE ENDEAVOR VERTICAL SCOPE.


This forum probably wouldn't shut down half as much if they weren't running an obscene list of tracking and ad scripts in the background


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SDL's first hour > most of Raw last night.

Kudos.


----------



## DrewHLMW

almas, sanity, asuka and finn would make the perfect smackdown draft in the last hour


----------



## 20083

:lol I like Carmella


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

With Joe, SDL officially trashed RAW in the shakeup. :buried


----------



## Lethal Evans

Clique said:


> IC Title Ladder Match at the Greatest Royal Rumble: Miz/Rollins/Balor/Joe


Ah, didn't know that was booked. Cheers.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

So who’s the top heel? Nak, Miz, or Joe?


----------



## Mordecay

Carmella trying her hardest, but she isn't as good as Bliss on the mic


----------



## Jedah

This forum is bugging out big time.

Joe on SD though. :mark :mark


----------



## I am the Storm

Smackdown has beefed up a lot so far, whereas RAW has gotten worse, IMO. About time things start to even out.


----------



## Trophies

So uh...anybody gonna interrupt?


----------



## DeeGirl

Ellsworth the forgotten hero :mj2


----------



## RapShepard

THE MAN said:


> Did we really need Big Ass highlighting that Bryan is short?


Well his whole character is"I'm tall" lol


----------



## Ace

Steve Black Man said:


> So Smackdown trounced Raw in the Shakeup :lol


 Sanity soon, Rey expected to return and possibly Cien too :lmao

This is awesome.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Carmella seems confused :lol


----------



## Himiko

It took a long time to make that ugly blue and white belt feel a tiny bit legit and credible, and they’ve just undid all of that


----------



## Mra22

I wonder if Asuka comes out


----------



## Victor Chaos

YES! SAMOA JOE TO SMACKDOWN!!!!

Now if Alexa Bliss goes to Smackdown I will not watch Raw this year.


----------



## Mango13

Mordecay said:


> Carmella trying her hardest, but she isn't as good as Bliss on the mic


She isn't bad though.


----------



## the_hound

pretty cool video


----------



## ElTerrible

That´s exactly how Carmella needs to play it. Over the top arrogant chickenshit heel. Too bad WWE will probably have her squashed by Asuka, before it gains any traction.


----------



## 20083

:lmao
Carmella with the propaganda video!

I like her as a heel :yes


----------



## SAMCRO

Only positive thing about Carmella is looking at her ass and thighs in that onesie singlet. Which is why she switched to that outfit, she knew she sucked as a wrestler and was generic on the mic so she figured she'd do the only she could and just wear a skimpy outfit to make the dudes in the crowd drool over her.


----------



## Dolorian

Can The Queen come out and shut this peasant already?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Edited out that 'Mella nip slip... :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn this segment is an extended piss break.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Great promo by Carmella. Really digging her.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Carmella is only good at promos, she cut some really good ones when she was first called up.


----------



## -XERO-

*CARMELLA, SHUT UP!!!!*


----------



## Ace

I am the Storm said:


> Smackdown has beefed up a lot so far, whereas RAW has gotten worse, IMO. About time things start to even out.


 I've actually lost a lot of interest in Raw, they've been have all of SD's dead weight and have lost great talents in Joe and Jeff.


----------



## Mra22

Midnight Rocker said:


> What's the deal with the Chaos thing?


It’s SaNITY


----------



## 20083

Ellsworth, the hero history forgot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Outside of Joe, this has been a pretty boring show thus far.


----------



## Himiko

Mango13 said:


> She isn't bad though.




She isn’t bad, she has the potential to be quite good if she didn’t shriek and scream and whine so much, it’s unbearable listening to her voice


----------



## wkc_23

Is it me or does Charlotte look hotter in gold :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I have a feeling SD will get better attendance and stuff moving forward!


----------



## Steve Black Man

Vegeta said:


> Sanity soon, Rey expected to return and possibly Cien too :lmao
> 
> This is awesome.


Christ. If they had moved Rollins to Smackdown and kept Owens/Zayn on Smackdown I'd have no reason to watch Raw any more :lol


----------



## RamPaige

What a waste of Asuka's streak.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Man this segment is so bad


----------



## RapShepard

Jershey Shore coming back was a big blessing for Carmella


----------



## Dolorian

The Queen :mark


----------



## 20083

:lmao I'm super into how Graves is super into Carmella as champ


----------



## Trophies

They can't say James Ellsworth name? Poor guy.


----------



## Mango13

Himiko said:


> She isn’t bad, she has the potential to be quite good if she didn’t shriek and scream and whine so much, it’s unbearable listening to her voice


I agree 100% she should never raise her voice/scream last week was god fucking awful lol


----------



## chrispepper

This Carmella title reign better be short.


----------



## DrewHLMW

finally Charlotte arrives


----------



## Prayer Police

Choas and Okada coming to Smackdown


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Iconics.

:lmao


----------



## wkc_23

DEM TITS :book


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Where the fuck is Asuka


----------



## ellthom

People saying Smackdown have won lol. This is the same Smackdown that gave Jinder the WWE title for 6 months... I wouldn't put my faith in Smackdown so soon.


----------



## the_hound

god damn that booty shake


----------



## 20083

:lol this segment


----------



## Leather Rebel

Did Joe broke the forum?

HOLY FUCKING SHIT, JOE!


----------



## Mango13

Peyton :mark:


----------



## looper007

Jedah said:


> This forum is bugging out big time.
> 
> Joe on SD though. :mark :mark


Same for me too.

I was shocked that Joe moved but Jeff and Joe are great additions, Absolution I understand they Sonya needs away from Ronda to rebuild or build on her MMA character and Mandy I still think will be build as WWE next big woman star. Big Cass, this will be his make or break run as a top Wrestler.


----------



## Killmonger

What happened? 

Did someone tell Vince he has to actually give a fuck about Smackdown now? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

The Iconic Duo > Bella Twins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Iconics! :homer


----------



## Steve Black Man

Hey, it's the Iconic Duo....

*Takes off pants*


----------



## AngryConsumer

The IIconics are so damn good. :mark:


----------



## Himiko

I’m gay but I can appreciate how damn hot Peyton Royce is. Not a fan of her accent but sure different strokes


----------



## Mra22

Billie and Peyton are sexy


----------



## Ace

ellthom said:


> People saying Smackdown have won lol. This is the same Smackdown that gave Jinder the WWE title for 6 months... I wouldn't put my faith in Smackdown so soon.


 Roster is stacked, just need good booking.


----------



## finalnight

God these Harley Quinn sounding chicks, like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Another bad promo. Not one good promo on this show yet outside of Joe, I guess.


----------



## 20083

Wow, please stop talking Iconics 

:lmao at Mella clapping though


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Peyton can change my diaper all damn day. :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Where the fuck is Asuka


She hasn't been on 3 straight shows, so.....probably nowhere.


----------



## ellthom

Vegeta said:


> Roster is stacked, just need good booking.


thats the part I struggle having faith in is the booking


----------



## Leather Rebel

Iconic Duo and that accent. :banderas:


----------



## Mordecay

Peyton :homer


----------



## Victor Chaos

RamPaige said:


> What a waste of Asuka's streak.


Fuck that streak tbh.


----------



## wkc_23

All 5 could get it


----------



## Mango13

LMAO someone called this exact thing happening earlier on in the thread, props to you good sir.


----------



## RamPaige

That was the worst looking brawl I've ever seen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

ellthom said:


> People saying Smackdown have won lol. This is the same Smackdown that gave Jinder the WWE title for 6 months... I wouldn't put my faith in Smackdown so soon.


This literally happens every year.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Becky is alive :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

ROLLINS said:


> Absolution, Riot Squad.
> 
> Tomato, tomado..


Might as well fuse them into one big-ass faction.

I'll start suggestions for the name at Absolute Riot(t), their gimmick: alt-comedy troupe.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Praise be to the seed planted in Becky's head to wear less.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Himiko said:


> I’m gay but I can appreciate how damn hot Peyton Royce is. Not a fan of her accent but sure *different strokes*


In more ways than one :lol


----------



## Trophies

Becky lives!


----------



## Mra22

I don’t mind their accent they are sexy as all get out


----------



## AngryConsumer

Becky and her bodysuit to the rescue! :homer


----------



## RapShepard

It's not fair, but I can't help but think Beautiful People knock off when I see this style of women heel team. But they're accents are sexy at least


----------



## 20083

Beckkkkkaaaaaay :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Mra22 said:


> I don’t mind their accent they are sexy as all get out


Their Accent just makes them that much hotter imo.


----------



## Dolorian

Well at least Becky came out this time. Tag match I guess.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Steve Black Man said:


> Hey, it's the Iconic Duo....
> 
> *Takes off pants*


:jet5


----------



## wkc_23

Me looking at Peyton


----------



## ElTerrible

So no Asuka yet?

I assume Naomi will be used with the Usos in a Sanity feud.


----------



## sailord

Killmonger said:


> What happened?
> 
> Did someone tell Vince he has to actually give a fuck about Smackdown now? :lol


i bet the use network went to vince and was like u better fucking fix smackdown or else.


----------



## Joseph92

Wow the Undertaker wrestling on a PPV other than Wrestlemania.


----------



## EMGESP

Charlotte was corpsing hard when one of the members of Iconics did an "impression" of her.


----------



## Mra22

I’m hyped for colony


----------



## Ace

RapShepard said:


> It's not fair, but I can't help but think Beautiful People knock off when I see this style of women heel team. But they're accents are sexy at least


 Australian accents sexy? :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Now I understand why Seth didn't go to SDL. Paige in storyline owns Kurt Angle.


----------



## Himiko

I hope Asuka comes out to make it a 6 man Tag. She has some damage control to do


----------



## SAMCRO

All this amazing talent on SDL right now and just watch Big Cass be the next WWE champion, we all know Vince loves the tall bug eyed Edge, if he put the belt on Jinder you know damn well he'll put it on Cass.


----------



## rbl85

Let me guess we're gonna have a tag team match


----------



## Joseph92

What the hell is up with the forum tonight???? It keeps freezing and crashing on me.


----------



## Mra22

wkc_23 said:


> Me looking at Peyton


Billie is fine too though for real


----------



## reamstyles

the concern for smackdown is the health of the main eventers imo..


----------



## Dolorian

Joseph92 said:


> What the hell is up with the forum tonight???? It keeps freezing and crashing on me.


Has been doing that for days now. Forum definitely has issues.


----------



## RapShepard

Vegeta said:


> Australian accents sexy? :lmao


Can't lie only thing I liked about Emma too. I guess it's my quirk, but don't you accent shame me tho lol


----------



## 20083

Allright man, as someone who doesnt watch NXT, I can now say I don't 'get' the Iconics. What's the big deal here? Are they awesome in the ring or something?


----------



## Ace

Paige kayfabe the GOAT GM.

Giving Kurt dem nudes to push trades through roud


----------



## -XERO-

The Deadpool 2 commercial was like....


----------



## Mordecay

Becky came out to get pinned I hope, by Peyton if it is not much to ask


----------



## looper007

Guessing that Becky takes the pin tonight. Weird no sign of Asuka, if she's staying on Raw kinda strange they keep her off TV.


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh good, it's not a tag match.

Becky doesn't have to eat the pin!


----------



## MJ

SAMCRO said:


> All this amazing talent on SDL right now and just watch Big Cass be the next WWE champion, we all know Vince loves the tall bug eyed Edge, if he put the belt on Jinder you know damn well he'll put it on Cass.


Yup. And then Cass will be drafted back to Raw next year and face Roman at Summerslam 2019.

Rinse and repeat with Lars Sullivan.


----------



## Jedah

Alright, so it wasn't a tag team match, but a useless singles match. :trolldog


----------



## Kratosx23

Joseph92 said:


> What the hell is up with the forum tonight???? It keeps freezing and crashing on me.


It's been doing that since a few days ago. Hopefully it's just the shake up crashing things.


----------



## RapShepard

ROLLINS said:


> This literally happens every year.


Then 3 months later "Vince took all the good shit from SmackDown to bolster Raw, it has no star power this feels like the B show"


----------



## DGenerationMC

rbl85 said:


> Let me guess we're gonna have a tag team match












*HOLLA, HOLLA, HOLLA, PLAYA!*


----------



## Himiko

So Billie Kay is the Mickie James to Peyton’s Alexa. Gotcha.


----------



## wkc_23

.


----------



## Kratosx23

> Guessing that Becky takes the pin tonight. Weird no sign of Asuka, if she's staying on Raw kinda strange they keep her off TV.


Is it really weird? They don't like her.


----------



## Dolorian

So it is a 1 on 1 match?


----------



## Mr.S

Sanity called up to the Main-roster (Confirmed via Vignette).

Need Revival & Club now & the Tag Division becomes awesome !


----------



## 20083

:lmao Graves


----------



## Mox Girl

I haven't heard Billie talk normally out of character, but I wonder if that accent is overdone on purpose :lol It's so strong.


----------



## Prayer Police

What ever happened to Peyton's Poison Ivy gimmick?


----------



## I drink and I know things

So right now Smackdown has Bludgeon Brothers, Usos, New Day, and Sanity in the tag division (and I guess maybe the Colons when Epico gets back). Seems like a division that needs some more depth...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RapShepard said:


> Then 3 months later "Vince took all the good shit from SmackDown to bolster Raw, it has no star power this feels like the B show"


They had to do something to bolster the show. What they were/are doing clearly isn't working. But as far as Raw goes, the only real loss is Joe.


----------



## TD Stinger

SAMCRO said:


> All this amazing talent on SDL right now and just watch Big Cass be the next WWE champion, we all know Vince loves the tall bug eyed Edge, if he put the belt on Jinder you know damn well he'll put it on Cass.


You realize Jinder was only champion because he's Indian. Hell, Braun Strowman can't even become WWE Champion. Baron Corbin couldn't get it while being on Smackdown for 2 years.

So, let's stop the paranoia.


----------



## Killmonger

sailord said:


> i bet the use network went to vince and was like u better fucking fix smackdown or else.


I hope so. 

I’m all for it. I’m tired of Smackdown clearly being the B show. I know it won’t be like the old days but at least pretend to give a fuck. That’s all I ask.


----------



## Jedah

The Iconic Duo are really bad in the ring, particularly Billie. All those years in NXT didn't seem to do much. :shrug


----------



## Mra22

My goodness I can’t take all this sexiness. Kay/Royce/Becky


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky forever Charlotte's lackey. :sadbecky


----------



## looper007

Midnight Rocker said:


> Allright man, as someone who doesnt watch NXT, I can now say I don't 'get' the Iconics. What's the big deal here? Are they awesome in the ring or something?


Good Characters, a bit like Laycool really. Peyton is good in the ring but both of them are not going to have top matches imo. They are a good mid card act but their fans will think different.


----------



## ElTerrible

Becky to unite with Iconics, and Asuka to save Charlotte?


----------



## wkc_23

Mra22 said:


> Billie is fine too though for real


Billie looks real good, but Peyton... My god :banderas


----------



## Trophies

I like how Billie pins :book


----------



## 20083

Damn, the Iconics went to the same high school?


----------



## DB DA GAWD

Have Joe win the belt as soon as possible and have him hold it until WM 35...DB vs Joe at Mania 35! i want it! 

two of my favorite indy wrestler on the same brand and they also got AJ so yeah never gotta watch Raw. 

Oh and what was with the stuff with Cass? anybody think he aligns with Miz or was it just to make DB look like a geek?


----------



## SAMCRO

mj.s2005 said:


> Yup. And then Cass will be drafted back to Raw next year and face Roman at Summerslam 2019.
> 
> Rinse and repeat with Lars Sullivan.


Yeah its all about the size and looks with Vince, he could give a damn about talent and ability. As long you're either really tall, really jacked or related to the Rock you'll be pushed in WWE.


----------



## Himiko

I hope they book the Iconics better than Absolution and Riott Squad


----------



## ElTerrible

Iconics bring back the porn covers.


----------



## Mordecay

hey camera man, if you could od a close up on Peyton's booty that wuld be nice :grin2:


----------



## EMGESP

Iconics are being booked pretty strong.


----------



## Mox Girl

Guys, what happened during that Daniel Bryan interview? Our Sky completely died for a minute or so, and when it came back, I saw Big Cass but the segment ended :lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

Becky needs to quit being real life friends with Flair. It has turned her into the sidekick that eats pins.


----------



## Xobeh

SD is like 50% advertisements, 50% content related to wrestling.


----------



## chrispepper

The Iconics are such great heels. Just some of the little things Peyton Royce has been doing at ringside is so good. 

And yet, there is no real way for them to look strong with Charlotte (and probably Asuka) on the roster and Carmella taking up some of the space as the heel champ. It's basically down to Becky to job for them


----------



## I drink and I know things

You can do worse than Royce and Kay as far as mid card female obnoxious heel characters.


----------



## ellthom

Himiko said:


> I hope they book the Iconics better than Absolution and Riott Squad


well they cannot book them any worse. So I think they'll be fine


----------



## 20083

Why is Becky even out here 

Please don't make her a sidekick, WWE


----------



## MJ

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah its all about the size and looks with Vince, he could give a damn about talent and ability. As long you're either really tall, really jacked or related to the Rock you'll be pushed in WWE.


Smackdown is just a developmental territory for Roman's future opponents.

They put guys like Joe on there and give the odd title reign to someone like AJ Styles to keep us from rioting.


----------



## Himiko

Billie Kay looks like Brie Bella with loads more makeup and plastic surgery


----------



## wkc_23

Imagine being in bed and seeing these two walking up to it









wens3


----------



## Mango13

Ambrose Girl said:


> Guys, what happened during that Daniel Bryan interview? Our Sky completely died for a minute or so, and when it came back, I saw Big Cass but the segment ended :lol


Nothing of note, Big Cass just pointed out how short Bryan was and called him little man and walked away


----------



## Dolorian

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Becky needs to quit being real life friends with Flair. It has turned her into the sidekick that eats pins.


Has nothing to do with she being friends with Charlotte. They just don't value Becky as much as they should.


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> You realize Jinder was only champion because he's Indian. Hell, Braun Strowman can't even become WWE Champion. Baron Corbin couldn't get it while being on Smackdown for 2 years.
> 
> So, let's stop the paranoia.


Strowman can't become champion because Lesnar is champion and Reigns is the only one that is privileged to take it off him. 

Corbin couldn't become champion cause he has a horrible look, he's balding and wears a t shirt when he wrestles.


----------



## 20083

Honestly, based on what I've seen from them

Mandy + Sonya > Iconics


----------



## Mango13

wkc_23 said:


> Imagine being in bed and seeing these two walking up to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wens3



I'm sure dillinger knows what its like.


----------



## Jedah

Man, this is fucking awful. Can we end this already?


----------



## Pronk255

Boring match


----------



## Mra22

Can we stop with the million commercials though


----------



## ElTerrible

Hey look the Aussie Gail Kim, it´s really Impact.


----------



## Dolorian

Midnight Rocker said:


> Mandy + Sonya > Iconics


Yep.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

These stupid fans disrespecting Charlotte


----------



## Himiko

Wow. Fans are not into this match. They were chanting for Undertaker and then Y2J


----------



## I drink and I know things

I've been looking at the updated rosters on Wikipedia and Smackdown needs more bodies, even when you account for the 3 hours vs. 2 hours deal.


----------



## 20083

Billie Kay looks like a taller, older, slimmer Bella sister :lol


----------



## finalnight

Carmella hitting Charlotte looked so damn weak...


----------



## the_hound

wooooooooooooooooooo shes here


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Now that Asuka is a jobber.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

Charlotte is terrible at selling when she's on the ground.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SDL's Women's Division is on another level doe.


----------



## Mra22

Asuka incoming ?


----------



## Trophies

Asuka :mark


----------



## Alright_Mate

Becky is alive, Asuka is alive, I was just in the middle of making a missing poster as well.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

ABOUT TIME :mark:


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Gotta love asshole marks chanting for other wrestlers during the match. I'm glad they go so the workers can get payed, but God do I hate wrestling fans sometimes.


----------



## Prayer Police

Asuka beating up the Iconic Duo never gets old.


----------



## Jedah

ASUKA! :mark


----------



## DrewHLMW

thats a good way to make your debut in a match to lose clean lol


----------



## 20083

Oooooooofuckkk Carmella


----------



## finalnight

Joseph92 said:


> What the hell is up with the forum tonight???? It keeps freezing and crashing on me.


Iconically sticky keyboard?


----------



## wkc_23

Mango13 said:


> I'm sure dillinger knows what its like.


I'm out of the loop. Is he dating one of them?


----------



## TD Stinger

Dear God they are kicking Raw's ass, lol.

@Dibil13 the German Suplex is back!

And finally Becky and Asuka are in the same ring!


----------



## Chris90

There she is!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ASUKA!!!!! Paige is the GOAT GM!


----------



## Mra22

I called it ! :lol


----------



## Himiko

YESSSSSSSSS!! The Empress!!!!!!


----------



## Ace

And Asuka :lmao

Raw has been gutted.


----------



## Mox Girl

Carmella's face when Asuka's music came on :lmao Her life was flashing in front of her eyes haha.


----------



## the_hound

gallows and anderson


----------



## Alright_Mate

Cory Graves' facial reaction at Saxton :lol :lol :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Saxton gettin' in Graves' azz tonight. 

**** no ****.


----------



## Jedah

Sanity, Asuka, MOTHERFUCKING SAMOA JOE. :mark

All it needs now is Almas and this show is going to be fucking AMAZING (assuming they book it halfway right, which is admittedly dicey). :mark


----------



## AngryConsumer

Asuka

Anderson & Gallows

Hell Yes! :mark:


----------



## Boba Fett

Yes the Good Brothers are coming to Smackdown Live !!!!


----------



## Mainboy

These 2 :sodone


----------



## DeeGirl

This shakeup has buried Kurt Angle. Absolute moron :lmao


----------



## DrewHLMW

Asuka at last


----------



## SAMCRO

Omg The Club being reunited! just need The Revival and the SDL tag division will be perfect.


----------



## Trophies

Nerds are coming to SD


----------



## Mordecay

Asuka killing Iconic, this is NXT 2017 all over again :fuckthis


----------



## Steve Black Man

Asuka! :mark:

Raw has been destroyed :lol

That being said, it probably means all of the top NXT callups will be going to Raw :draper2


----------



## wkc_23

I REALLY wanna see Cien debut.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THE CLUB IS GONE!!!!! YESSS!!!!

2 years on the show and have done fuck all. Goodbye.


----------



## Leather Rebel

No Bayley or Sasha, really surprise me.


----------



## Dolorian

Quite frankly, Corey Graves is good with his witty one liners/come backs but the guy sometimes just go into these long tedious ramblings that just take you out of the match.


----------



## Mra22

Nice! Gallows and Anderson are back with AJ


----------



## Himiko

wkc_23 said:


> I'm out of the loop. Is he dating one of them?




He’s with Peyton. They are gonna have some beautiful babies


----------



## Ace

The Club back with AJ?


----------



## Mango13

wkc_23 said:


> I'm out of the loop. Is he dating one of them?


Yeah he is dating Peyton


----------



## the_hound

i love his podcast, so looking forward to it


----------



## MrWrestlingFan

Dear SmackDown, 

Please sign the Bar.


----------



## Zuckerhut83

With Charlotte & Asuka at SD Becky can go home


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It's a shame how irrelevant The Club has become.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Finn's lost his BFFs unless he's going to SD too :lol


----------



## reamstyles

Smackdown need a young guy cien.ec3 will benefit on the veteran main eventers of this brand..


----------



## Jonhern

RubberbandGoat said:


> These stupid fans disrespecting Charlotte


Well that was a crappy match. The whole segment took a quarter of showtime up and it was not good.


----------



## 20083

The club coming to SDL?


----------



## Stellar

So RAW got Natalya and SDL got Asuka... SDL won that switcharoo too...

Only thing that bites about this is that this means that Bayley and Sasha will stay on the same show.

By the way, I just realized.. IF Sanity coming to SDL includes the whole group... Nikki Cross adds to the now stacked SDL womens division... Wow.


----------



## -XERO-

*YAAAAS!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986415413994164224


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol that Bruce Prichard promo for the Network is so dumb "I'm gonna say the things that certain people told me not to say" and said certain people is promoting that in the promos.... He's going "against the man" yet The Man is promoting him going against him.


----------



## Joseph92

I am shocked that this year Raw got the short end of the stick in the Shake-up. It is usually Smackdown getting the short end. I am so glad it was Raw getting the short end this time around.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Finn to SDL, where he belongs.


----------



## Boba Fett

Vegeta said:


> The Club back with AJ?


 I hope so


----------



## Catsaregreat

I guess since Steve Austin and Jericho wouldnt be yes men on their podcasts they had to go to Pritchard.


----------



## Mra22

Dolorian said:


> Quite frankly, Corey Graves is good with his witty one liners/come backs but the guy sometimes just go into these long tedious ramblings that just take you out of the match.


I feel he works better with the SD crew than the RAW crew


----------



## I drink and I know things

Bludgeon Brothers and Good Brothers could have some nice matches.


----------



## Ace

Cien, Rey and Revivial is all SD needs for the perfect night.


----------



## I am the Storm

It's not even over yet and Smackdown straight fisted RAW.


----------



## 20083

:lol Gallows and Anderson just switching between Balor and AJ every year!


----------



## wkc_23

Mango13 said:


> Yeah he is dating Peyton


Lucky mothafucka. Maybe she likes the 10 :Brock


----------



## Hawkke

SAMCRO said:


> Lol that Bruce Prichard promo for the Network is so dumb "I'm gonna say the things that certain people told me not to say" and said certain people is promoting that in the promos.... He's going "against the man" yet The Man is promoting him going against him.


He's going to say exactly two things.. jack and shit.


----------



## Mra22

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Finn to SDL, where he belongs.


No thanks keep that boring midget on RAW


----------



## JackoBrand

Smackdown has killed Raw in this shakeup even if they don't get anyone else.


----------



## TD Stinger

SAMCRO said:


> Strowman can't become champion because Lesnar is champion and Reigns is the only one that is privileged to take it off him.
> 
> Corbin couldn't become champion cause he has a horrible look, he's balding and wears a t shirt when he wrestles.


And yet Corbin has done far more in his career than Cass has, with or without Enzo. And still hasn't gotten a WWE Championship out of it. And if Vince wanted Braun to be champion bad enough, he'd move him to Smackdown. But hes' not. And both men have been treated like bigger deals than Cass.

Again, the idea of Cass being WWE Champion, especially in today's era, is nothing but paranoia.


----------



## ellthom

Asuka, Iiconic, Becky, and hopefully Nikki Cross if all of Sanity come make Smackdown number one for the womens division at least for me


----------



## Clique

-XERO- said:


> *YAAAAS!*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986415413994164224


----------



## Jedah

C'mon Almas. Just show up and tonight will be a perfect straight flush. :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cena never granted Nikki Bella's wish! :cuss:


----------



## Mordecay

wkc_23 said:


> I'm out of the loop. Is he dating one of them?


He is engaged to Peyton, or at least they have been dating for a couple of years


----------



## I drink and I know things

Vegeta said:


> Cien, Rey and Revivial is all SD needs for the perfect night.


I completely agree, although they could maybe use one more mid cardish character heel. Elias? Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Himiko

Hawkke said:


> He's going to say exactly two things.. jack and shit.




He’s just under 5’’11. What height are you?


----------



## Mango13

They keep advertising this show in Saudi Arabia, is it even going to be on the Network?


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Again, the idea of Cass being WWE Champion, especially in today's era, is nothing but paranoia.


Yeah I really don't see Cass becoming world champion.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bar are stale af. So, this is good.


----------



## Mox Girl

Uhhh... no you didn't Bar, you didn't break The Shield :lol


----------



## Nish115

The bar.. SD done very well


----------



## DeeGirl

What the fuck has Kurt Angle done :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

THE BAR on SDL!? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22

The bar!!! :mark


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> And yet Corbin has done far more in his career than Cass has, with or without Enzo. And still hasn't gotten a WWE Championship out of it. And if Vince wanted Braun to be champion bad enough, he'd move him to Smackdown. But hes' not. And both men have been treated like bigger deals than Cass.
> 
> Again, the idea of Cass being WWE Champion, especially in today's era, is nothing but paranoia.


Thats cause Cass was stuck with Enzo cause they was selling merch and over with the crowd, and right as he was getting his big heel push started he got hurt. Trust me bug eyed Edge will go further than Corbin in time.


----------



## Joseph92

The Bar on Smackdown? Cool.


----------



## kpenders

ellthom said:


> Asuka, Iiconic, Becky, and hopefully Nikki Cross if all of Sanity come make Smackdown number one for the womens division at least


I have to agree with you, Raw has been the Sasha and Bayley show since 2016, basically it works like this

Smackdown gets new women heels

Smackdown women heels get drafted to Raw to feud with Sasha and Bayley

Rinse and repeat

2017 = Alex

2018 = Discount Absolution

2019 = Lesbian duo mark my words


----------



## the_hound

THE BAR


----------



## looper007

Vegeta said:


> Cien, Rey and Revivial is all SD needs for the perfect night.


Good Call on Joe, Vegeta. Didn't see it coming but he's another top heel along with Miz and Naka, I expect Big Cass will be joining them soon cause of his size.


----------



## Trophies

Oh The Bar


----------



## I am the Storm

The BAR on Smackdown! The rejuvenation of Smackdown continues!


----------



## Steve Black Man

The Bar too?

Holy crap, Raw has been raped.


----------



## finalnight

R-Truth is ALIVE!!!


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Now we have the Bar. I’m never watching Raw again. They just have Roman. Holy fuck


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lost to a 10 year old kid, so unkout


----------



## Clique

Blue Brand killin em raaaawwww


----------



## 20083

The greatest royal rumble is such a fucking awesome card, but so weird and thrown together :lol
They didn't even mention Taker v Jericho in a Casket match, and of course, the giant Rumble

Fucking WrestleMania 34.5 :yes


----------



## wkc_23

SPEAKING OF DELLINGER


----------



## DontYouDareBeSour

r-truth should join new day lol


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## ElTerrible

What is happening here. LOL. Is Smackdown going to three hours?


----------



## the_hound

ahahahaha


----------



## Mra22

Who’s even left in RAW’s tag team division? :lol


----------



## Trophies

Fucking R Truth...come back Lil Jimmy!


----------



## DrewHLMW

the bar can samckdown get any better?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

OMFG this is too lit!!!!

SDL as a whole just got a HUGE shot in the arm!

KO and Zayn were dragging it down tbh. 

Mostly KO though.


----------



## Mr.S

The Bar to SD, so no Revival !


----------



## Leather Rebel

The Bar!? Well, they really need to change their opponents, so I'm very happy for them.


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly match wasn't that bad, considering it was Billie's first tv match since October and 3rd singles match since the surgery, but if they were going to give someone a long match they should have given it to Peyton, who is better imo. I guess, like in NXT, they are protecting Peyton and Billie will eat the pins, but I'm not sure. The camera man sure loved Peyton >


----------



## Hawkke

Well.. that sure happened.


----------



## Ace

The Bar :lmao

Wtf is going on, Kurt trading top talents for geeks.


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL R-Truth is the best.


----------



## SAMCRO

R Truth? Why the fuck would Paige or Shane want an irrelevant jobber who hasn't even been on Raw in ages?


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL I don't even care, R Truth's gimmick of getting things wrong is hilarious :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

Smackdown won the shake up and it's not even fucking close.


----------



## Therapy

:lol Kurt Angle not only fumbling and losing his promo lines.. He's fumbling and losing most of the roster..


----------



## GCA-FF

SD Live far and away won the shakeup.


----------



## Mra22

Midnight Rocker said:


> The greatest royal rumble is such a fucking awesome card, but so weird and thrown together :lol
> They didn't even mention Taker v Jericho in a Casket match, and of course, the giant Rumble


It’s back to Rusev and Taker


----------



## 20083

:lmao
wut


----------



## Roxinius

Well smackdown won


----------



## Mainboy

This smackdown roster :sodone


----------



## Mango13

SDL has definitely gotten the better end of the shakeup then RAW, let's just hope SDL can get back to the awesome shows and storylines they had back when the brand split first came back.


----------



## FITZ

If they hadn't verified that R-Truth was on SD I wouldn't have known. Would have been a great segment to have him show up on the wrong show.


----------



## the_hound

no nikki cross 

cien yassssssss with vega


----------



## TD Stinger

SAMCRO said:


> Thats cause Cass was stuck with Enzo cause they was selling merch and over with the crowd, and right as he was getting his big heel push started he got hurt. Trust me bug eyed Edge will go further than Corbin in time.


Ok, then why did Enzo and Cass never win gold, even after New Day's record was over. Had the chance, never pulled the trigger.

Cass is going to be that project Vince has for a little while until he gets bored and goes down the card.


----------



## RapShepard

"He hasn't been okay for quite sometime" lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Uh... is Nikki Cross not joining Sanity on the main roster???


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Andrade!! Fuckkkkk


----------



## DeeGirl

SmackDown :done


----------



## SAMCRO

YEEEEESSSSS ALMAS!!!!


----------



## wkc_23

CIEN IS COMING TO SMACKDOWN :mark :mark :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things

ALMAS HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

HOLY SHIT, ALMAS!!!!!!! 

Goosebumps :mark:


----------



## Hawkke

Himiko said:


> He’s just under 5’’11. What height are you?


I'm 6'2" but I was indeed referring to the fact it's a network program..

Like anything said there isn't approved by Vince..


----------



## Mainboy

Almas :sodone

Smackdown is gonna have some great roster


----------



## Mango13

Almas and Zelina :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

EL IDOLO!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jedah

*EL IDOLO!* :mark :mark :mark

It's over. SmackDown drew a royal straight flush. Raw has a busted flush.

The A show. Right here.


----------



## wwetna1

The way that they gave SD these names makes me think about how Fox execs went to the SDL taping actually with the McMahon’s not too long ago. 

Seems like they billed it up to sell the show as a FS1 or Fox attraction. People keep talking about wwe bidding and selling rights, but has anyone though they might not sell everything exclusively to one place?

They could sell Raw to USA and Fox SDL for example


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uhhh... no you didn't Bar, you didn't break The Shield :lol


 Where's The Shield?


----------



## Himiko

Let’s be fair, Smackdown has kicked Raw’s ass with this shake up


----------



## Therapy

:lol :lol RAW has been raped


----------



## Master Bate

No more RAW For me


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Welp


----------



## Clique

SD > Raw

bitches


----------



## looper007

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I really don't see Cass becoming world champion.


If I could see anyone get the "Jinder" push this year, it could be Cass. It wouldn't surprise me if he wins MITB, gets to go over the likes of Bryan, AJ and Jeff and be made top heel on SD. It's just something WWE like to do. 


We will only know in time of course.


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Xobeh

Selina Vega?
We're mixing in American Reunion now? Where's Stiffler?


----------



## deepelemblues

So how many storylines / matches did the WWE set up for absolutely no reason in the last week-plus because now one of the sides has been moved to the other show? Joe/Reigns, the Bar, etc...

I guess Vince has finally given full creative control over to :trolldog


----------



## 20083

ALMASSSS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Almas! :fuckyeah EL IDOLO!!!! :sodone


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Seriously, who’s watching Raw again! ? Who?


----------



## I am the Storm

No Nikki with Sanity?

As I type, they did get Almas and Vega!

Smackdown got so much better with their additions and subtractions!:mark:


----------



## Steve Black Man

DeeGuy said:


> What the fuck has Kurt Angle done :lmao


Paige can be VERY persuasive :book


----------



## DrewHLMW

Sanity without Nikki? why?


----------



## Joseph92

I don't watch NXT, so it will be good to see Eric Young again. The last time I saw him he was still in TNA.


----------



## I drink and I know things

No Nikki Cross with Sanity though? That's disappointing.


----------



## RapShepard

Mra22 said:


> Who’s even left in RAW’s tag team division? [emoji38]


Braun


----------



## wkc_23

Welp, RAW .. Smackdown is back to being the A show again.


----------



## wwetna1

TD Stinger said:


> SAMCRO said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cause Cass was stuck with Enzo cause they was selling merch and over with the crowd, and right as he was getting his big heel push started he got hurt. Trust me bug eyed Edge will go further than Corbin in time.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, then why did Enzo and Cass never win gold, even after New Day's record was over. Had the chance, never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Cass is going to be that project Vince has for a little while until he gets bored and goes down the card.
Click to expand...

Trips himself never pulled the trigger on them either in nxt. You can’t blame Vince there. They were lovable losers who were madly over without winning it all


----------



## AngryConsumer

Bye, Raw. 

Nice knowing ya. :lol :lol


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1

So kurt traded the bar... the raw tag champs... for fashion police??? Asuka for natalya and gave jeff the us title before he left? Triple h was right :lol


----------



## DeeGirl

Not a fan of all these wrestlers, but without showing any bias the SDL roster is totally insane.

Bryan, Styles, Orton, Joe, Miz, Hardy, Nakamura, Rusev, Almas, The Bar, New Day, Charlotte, Asuka...Raw has been raped.


----------



## 20083

SMACKDOWN fucking LIVE
:sodone:


----------



## Roxinius

Therapy said:


> :lol :lol RAW has been raped


Someone call svu


----------



## Trophies

No Nikki Cross in Sanity photo?

Cien :mark


----------



## Himiko

Inb4 Andrade flops like a pancake


----------



## Chris22

I'm looking at this SmackDown Roster and i'm just wondering......what is life?!


----------



## Bayley <3

At work again, can I get a list of moves pls?


----------



## DrewHLMW

almas and vega, well this is just perfect.

just give us Finn balor to finish it up please


----------



## Mordecay

My God SD destroyed RAW on the Shake Up

No Nikki Cross lol


----------



## Lethal Evans

The amount of TNA/NJPW stars on Smackdown compared to Raw lmao


----------



## wkc_23

:stylin :stylin


----------



## Mr.S

Why no Nikki Cross in Sanity? This is gonna be terrible if Nikki Cross is not moved !


----------



## Chris90

RAW got ransacked


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> Ok, then why did Enzo and Cass never win gold, even after New Day's record was over. Had the chance, never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Cass is going to be that project Vince has for a little while until he gets bored and goes down the card.


Cause Vince never cared about the actual team, the plan was always for Cass to turn on Enzo at some point and get fed up with him losing and not ever getting success, plus Vince just enjoyed seeing Enzo get destroyed and pinned. 

Them losing and never getting tag team gold was all build up for Cass to eventually turn heel and go singles.


----------



## ElTerrible

Joseph92 said:


> I don't watch NXT, so it will be good to see Eric Young again. The last time I saw him he was still in TNA.


Well it´s still more or less TNA. 0


----------



## 20083

R-Truth's forgetful gimmick is like Creed from the Office. Its fucking stupid and makes no sense, but it works because of how rarely its used. Rare example of WWE being subtle with something. :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Watch Bryan get the jobber entrance.


----------



## Mra22

RAW can have fun with Stephanie and whoever else. SD is officially must watch


----------



## I drink and I know things

If the Usos are staying on Smackdown, they must plan on having Wyatt/Hardy and McIntyre/Ziggler as actual teams for the foreseeable future.


----------



## AngryConsumer

wkc_23 said:


> :stylin :stylin


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

As usual, I am all alone in my view that I still prefer Raw cos my entire top 5 faves are on that show :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

Almas to be a REAL latino star, not like Alberto Del Boring. :banderas:

I have to say, this is a pretty sweet sweet roster, but is too stacked for two hours, and less PPV time with the dual brand new thing going. I guess we're going to need to have hope in the bookers.


----------



## Himiko

DrewHLMW said:


> Sanity without Nikki? why?




They have a habit of doing that, they split Carmella from Enzo and Cass, and Alexa Bliss from Buddy and Murphy


----------



## GCA-FF

RubberbandGoat said:


> Seriously, who’s watching Raw again! ? Who?


Exactly. With this epic depth, SD Live needs to be 3 hours, not Raw.


----------



## FITZ

Smackdown has Styles, Nakamura, Bryan, Joe, Miz, and now Almas. Am I crazy to say that they can give the original Smackdown Six a run for their money?


----------



## RapShepard

RubberbandGoat said:


> Seriously, who’s watching Raw again! ? Who?


Everybody, and they'll continue to moan about how it's the A show and Vince hates SDL. Give it a month


----------



## wwetna1

ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> So kurt traded the bar... the raw tag champs... for fashion police??? Asuka for natalya and gave jeff the us title before he left? Triple h was right <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


If ever a GM came off as incompetent, he took the cake. 

I mean short of saying I sign Taker and Cena to exclusive raw deals, bringing back Big Show, he looks bad to a general fan watching


----------



## Mango13

Bayley <3 said:


> At work again, can I get a list of moves pls?


Miz
Absolution
The Bar
Jeff Hardy
Almas & Zelina
Asuka
R Truth
Joe

There might be a few more im missing


----------



## kpenders

Smackdown has been like GameStop, Raw is the customer trading in games


----------



## Master Bate

Smackdowns' Main Event scene though:

AJ Styles, Nakamura, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe, The Miz, Randy Orton..


Mid Card Scene.

Cien, Sanity, A potential Cesaro and Sheamus split eventually, Jeff Hardy, Big Cass,


Tag Division.

The Bar, New Day, Usos, Good Brothers, and BB.


Excuse me but wtf.


----------



## Boba Fett

Man Smackdown got a shot in the Arm to say the least


----------



## Ace

Cien :lmao

SD has a fantastic roster, just need the writers to deliver.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Please put Rollins on Smackdown so I never have to watch Raw again.

Have to say it kinda hurts that my favorite guy on the roster is being hung out to dry on Raw while everyone else of significance is on Smackdown :'(


----------



## Clique

DeeGuy said:


> Not a fan of all these wrestlers, but without showing any bias the SDL roster is totally insane.
> 
> Bryan, Styles, Orton, Joe, Miz, Hardy, Nakamura, Rusev, Almas, The Bar, New Day, Charlotte, Asuka...Raw has been raped.


STACKED roster 

Hopefully Road Dogg gets his shit together heading creative


----------



## Mainboy

Styles
Nakamura 
Bryan 
Orton 
Joe
Miz 
Charlotte 
Becky 
Ionic Duo 
Asuka 
Sanity 
Almas 
The Bar 
Gallows and Anderson 
Hardy 
Rusev 


:homer :sodone :sodone


----------



## Himiko

So now Raw is full of brand new Jobbers for Roman to devour. That’s their schedule booked up for the year. It’s all about Smackdown now!


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Why did Rusev come out before Bryan?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

We need a JR voiceover: Smackdown is killing RAW. Can somebody end the damn draft?


----------



## DeeGirl

SDL has went from the Mahal era to this :done


----------



## Prayer Police

Rusev brushing English's hair


----------



## Master Bate

Mango13 said:


> Miz
> Absolution
> The Bar
> Jeff Hardy
> Almas & Zelina
> Asuka
> R Truth
> Joe
> 
> There might be a few more im missing


Sanity and Big Cass tho.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Taker vs Rusev?!?!?!

Rusev buried alive and then leaves the WWE?


----------



## Bayley <3

Mango13 said:


> Miz
> Absolution
> The Bar
> Jeff Hardy
> Almas & Zelina
> Asuka
> R Truth
> Joe
> 
> There might be a few more im missing


Miz, hardy, bar, Almas and joe are good. Meh to the rest.


----------



## looper007

FITZ said:


> Smackdown has Styles, Nakamura, Bryan, Joe, Miz, and now Almas. Am I crazy to say that they can give the original Smackdown Six a run for their money?


throw in Orton when he's motivated, Sheamus and Cesaro can go single too over time. Jeff Hardy can produce on his day. Potential for a load of great matches on the card.


----------



## Joseph92

Midnight Rocker said:


> R-Truth's forgetful gimmick is like Creed from the Office. Its fucking stupid and makes no sense, but it works because of how rarely its used. Rare example of WWE being subtle with something. :clap


I wonder if his "my bad" line will be like Ron Simmons' "Damm" line?


----------



## Abisial

Glad Jinder's off Smackdown into LowCard hell on raw, Smackdown is actually gonna be watchable soon :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

How they gonna have AJ come out first than Rusev & Aiden than Bryan, when Bryan is AJ's partner


----------



## Ace

wwetna1 said:


> If ever a GM came off as incompetent, he took the cake.
> 
> I mean short of saying I sign Taker and Cena to exclusive raw deals, bringing back Big Show, he looks bad to a general fan watching


 He didn't want to sign KO or Zayn either :lol

Imagine the roster if those two weren't on it.


----------



## Jedah

Steve Black Man said:


> Please put Rollins on Smackdown so I never have to watch Raw again.
> 
> Have to say it kinda hurts that my favorite guy on the roster is being hung out to dry on Raw while everyone else of significance is on Smackdown :'(





Himiko said:


> So now Raw is full of brand new Jobbers for Roman to devour. That’s their schedule booked up for the year. It’s all about Smackdown now!


SmackDown is the party. Raw is the prison.


----------



## wwetna1

Daryl said:


> Smackdowns' Main Event scene though:
> 
> AJ Styles, Nakamura, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe, The Miz, Randy Orton..
> 
> 
> Mid Card Scene.
> 
> Cien, Sanity, A potential Cesaro and Sheamus split eventually, Jeff Hardy, Big Cass,
> 
> 
> Tag Division.
> 
> The Bar, New Day, Usos, Good Brothers, and BB.
> 
> 
> Excuse me but wtf.


Shelton is also solo for the midcard now. They even have the ability to push Jeff to a he main event since he’s money solo. And they keep talking to Mysterio who screams SD


----------



## Mox Girl

Man, all the pale people are on SD - Aiden English, Paige, Sheamus... :lol


----------



## Berakos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986419624949485568


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:yes No jobber entrance for :bryan


----------



## Leather Rebel

DeeGuy said:


> SDL has went from the Mahal era to this :done


They kind of own us for that terrible period. Hope this amazing roster come with a nice booking.


----------



## Xobeh

RAW has Ronda Rousey, though and she can carry the show
Or at least I'm sure that's Vince's logic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Bayley <3 said:


> Miz, hardy, bar, Almas and joe are good. Meh to the rest.


Yep. Alot of these acts are stale and have been. They'll findout in a month or so.


----------



## JackoBrand

If it wasn't for Woken Matt and Rollins I could happily never watch Raw again.


----------



## Therapy

:mark: Bryan picking off his leg out of mid air.. That was sweet


----------



## Jedah

The Bar is there too.

Jesus Christ. It's like Vince suddenly decided SD is the flagship show. Raw got fucking DECIMATED.


----------



## Mra22

Nice reverse by Daniel, he has not missed a beat


----------



## TD Stinger

wwetna1 said:


> Trips himself never pulled the trigger on them either in nxt. You can’t blame Vince there. They were lovable losers who were madly over without winning it all


Not denying that, but Vince could have pulled the trigger if he wanted to. And he didn't.



SAMCRO said:


> Cause Vince never cared about the actual team, the plan was always for Cass to turn on Enzo at some point and get fed up with him losing and not ever getting success, plus Vince just enjoyed seeing Enzo get destroyed and pinned.
> 
> Them losing and never getting tag team gold was all build up for Cass to eventually turn heel and go singles.


Then why wait over a year to do so? Look, I'm not saying Cass won't get a push. He will purely for his size. But with everyone else on the roster, Vince will get bored eventually and Cass will go down the card.


----------



## DOTL

RapShepard said:


> Everybody, and they'll continue to moan about how it's the A show and Vince hates SDL. Give it a month


Considering how he undercut SD in the past, I don't see how this is an outrageous a sentiment.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Surely Raw must have a big return or two planned to counteract this Smackdown thing?

Batista? Ambrose?


----------



## SAMCRO

So wtf is Nikki Cross gonna do now? her whole gimmick was made for Sanity, its gonna be awkward if she remains crazy and keeps her theme if shes not with Sanity anymore.


----------



## Mordecay

I fucking love Charlotte done


----------



## I am the Storm

In a match that includes Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles and Rusev Day are being dual-chanted...even when they're not in the ring together.roud


----------



## Therapy

Jedah said:


> The Bar is there too.
> 
> Jesus Christ. It's like Vince suddenly decided SD is the flagship show. Raw got fucking DECIMATED.


Knowing Vince his plan was to move any and all talent off RAW that makes Reigns look stupid.. That way Reigns has clear sailing to be FOTC!

FANS WILL CHEER HIM NOW GOD DAMMIT!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Smackdown has officially become the A show again!!!! :rusevyes*_


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Imagine the ratings going forward.


----------



## wkc_23

MrEvans said:


> Surely Raw must have a big return or two planned to counteract this Smackdown thing?
> 
> Batista? Ambrose?


Ambrose will def be back on RAW, he's still nursing that injury though. Batista, I'm really not sure about.


----------



## ElTerrible

There has to be a three hours Smackdown plan for the new TV contract negotiations, cause that roster is too f´n stacked.


----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod

Smackdown with the fisting now only if they can bring the giant fist back!!!

Imagine Rey coming back though my god


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Fucking commercials!


----------



## SAMCRO

TD Stinger said:


> Not denying that, but Vince could have pulled the trigger if he wanted to. And he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why wait over a year to do so? Look, I'm not saying Cass won't get a push. He will purely for his size. But with everyone else on the roster, Vince will get bored eventually and Cass will go down the card.


Cause he wanted to make money for a while off their merch.

Yeah i hope he gets bored of Cass, i hope you're right, i don't want him pushed but i got a bad feeling we're in for another Mahal type of reign with him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mra22 said:


> No thanks keep that boring midget on RAW


I think we've seen all of SDL's acquisitions.

SDL is stacked now. 

I can see Finn having unfinished business on Raw.

Seth does as well.


----------



## Stellar

The only disappointment in SDLs side of this shakeup/new talent is Nikki Cross not coming up with Sanity. Why? It can't be the same reason why Carmella didn't stay with Cass/Enzo since Sanity are heels and Cass/Enzo were faces. It can't be "because shes not ready" because they moved up Liv Morgan and Sarah Logan much earlier than they should have.


----------



## Mox Girl

Why do commentators keep calling Rusev 'Rusev Day'? That's not actually his name, it's just his gimmick :lol


----------



## Chris22

Can anyone confirm if Mandy & Sonya have moved to SDLive? Just checked wikipedia (i know) and they are listed under SmackDown. Someone seems to be updating during the show.


----------



## Dolorian

That Domino's commercial: "We didn't stop at pizza" then show a message saying "Oh, yes we did".

They didn't really think that editing through.


----------



## wkc_23

Mordecay said:


> I fucking love Charlotte done


She da GOAT at giving wedgies 











:swanson


----------



## SAMCRO

Only reason for me to watch Raw at this point is McIntyre, Rollins and Ronda.


----------



## looper007

Slackly said:


> The only disappointment in SDLs side of this shakeup/new talent is Nikki Cross not coming up with Sanity. Why? It can't be the same reason why Carmella didn't stay with Cass/Enzo since Sanity are heels and Cass/Enzo were faces.


Maybe cause Almas has Vega and they don't want two women backing up their men on Smackdown.

I could see Nikki getting a new look and coming up after Summerslam maybe.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I quite like the look of the new SD roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crowd pretty dead.


----------



## Joseph92

Aiden English has been real good since they teamed him with Rusev.


----------



## Bayley <3

Can we late swap Rollins and rousey to SD, give Paige back and we would be set.


----------



## DeeGirl

RAW isn’t actually too bad if you forget how some talents have been horrendously misused.

A main event scene of Rollins, Reigns, Ambrose (whenever he’s back), Strowman, Balor, Owens, Lashley and McIntyre isn’t the worst. Not to forget a solid midcard featuring Wyatt, Zayn, Elias, Corbin, Roode and Ziggler.


----------



## Himiko

Aiden English looks like a lightbulb


----------



## -XERO-

MrEvans said:


> Surely Raw must have a big return or two planned to counteract this Smackdown thing?
> 
> Batista? Ambrose?


Yep.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983000267661561857


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan going to come in a go Super Saiyan :yes


----------



## kpenders

To be fair though, Raw did get more NXT pics where SD only got the lesbian duo, Raw got Lashley, Authors of Pain, Ember Moon


----------



## Makish16

Smackdown got the 2 best male wrestlers (Bryan, AJ)

Smackdown got the 2 best female wrestlers (Asuka, Charlotte) 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## I am the Storm

Bryan channeling the Ultimate Warrior:mark:


----------



## DrewHLMW

can we not do co-branded PPVs cause smackdown is awesome and deserves there own ppvs now with the amount of talent they have lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This Naka/AJ stuff is awful.

:lmao


----------



## Abisial

OOF Big Cass in the main event, yikes :lol


----------



## I am the Storm

Nakamura is obsessed with AJ's nuts.


----------



## Makish16

Bryan doing the old Cena hot tag spots =) 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound

hahaha nakamura


----------



## wkc_23

A big cass/bryan feud, really?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I would LOVE to see D-Von take Bryan's shoot kicks!

AND OMFGGGFGFGFGFGFGFGFGFGFG at Shinsuke being in love with AJ's nutz!

OMG Bigg Cass!!!

THAT'S HOW U MAKE AN IMPACT BIG FELLA!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M TOO HYPE RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police

Nakamura's face, lol!


----------



## Jedah

I was about to joke about Nakamura loving them balls again. And damn he looks great as a maniacal bastard!

And then Cass comes. Ugh.


----------



## finalnight

The Nakamura dick-punching obsession is getting kinda weird.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Nakamura's gimmick is punching guys in the bollocks.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ewwww Big Cass 

I don't get it, hey I'm randomly gonna attack Daniel Bryan lol.


----------



## Lethal Evans

Nakamura loves cock


----------



## Steve Black Man

DeeGuy said:


> RAW isn’t actually too bad if you forget how some talents have been horrendously misused.
> 
> A main event scene of Rollins, Reigns, Ambrose (whenever he’s back), Strowman, Balor, Owens, Lashley and McIntyre isn’t the worst. Not to forget a solid midcard featuring Wyatt, Zayn, Elias, Corbin, Roode and Ziggler.


On paper it's fine, but with Lesnar/Reigns holding the Universal Title picture hostage, Ambrose injured, and Wyatt, Corbin, Roode and Ziggler jobbed into nothingness, it's pretty dire.


----------



## SAMCRO

:lmao Nakamura is determined to make sure AJ never has anymore kids. What is this now 6 low blows?


----------



## ElTerrible

Hey it´s the Casstourage.


----------



## Therapy

Big Cass still boring as ever.. And dat tummy rolling over his tights.. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Cass.

:mj4


----------



## Overcomer

Shinsuke nakumaura sure has a strange fetish with constantly hitting aj styles in the balls


----------



## I am the Storm

I said it earlier and I'll say it again: Big Cass - looks like shit, wrestles like shit, cuts a promo like shit - a waste of height.


----------



## wkc_23

Big Cass still has that awful ass theme song.


----------



## finalnight

Wonder how the Carmella - Big Cass encounter went backstage.


----------



## Ace

Nakamura with the low blow outta nowhere.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good. They should do whatever they can to keep Bryan from Miz until Mania next year.


----------



## Mordecay

Nakamura just randomly giving a low blow :lol

Bryan having to work with Big Cass fpalm


----------



## Steve Black Man

Fucking hell. With a main event scene like Smackdown has right now, why the hell do they need to insert Big Cass into it? :lol


----------



## wwetna1

Makish16 said:


> Smackdown got the 2 best male wrestlers (Bryan, AJ)
> 
> Smackdown got the 2 best female wrestlers (Asuka, Charlotte)
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


You forgot they got the two best tag teams too with USO’s and New Day


----------



## RapShepard

Big Cass should be revealed as Miz's problem solver


----------



## Headliner

So is Bryan feuding with Miz or Cass?


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Nak really doesn't want to deal with Renee's interviews does he :lmao


----------



## the_hound

nakas facial expressions hahaha


----------



## Abisial

The "No speak English" thing was good once, but of course they're gonna run it into the ground now.


----------



## Makish16

Told you guys they were going to push Cass and Jordan (when he healthy) on smackdown 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko

What’s with all the multiple man feuds? AJ has Nakamura and Rusev, Daniel Bryan has the Miz and Big Cass, Charlotte has the Iconics and Carmella


----------



## wkc_23

NO SPREAK ENGRISH


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Now they're going to overdo it with that phrase. :lol


----------



## wwetna1

I am the Storm said:


> I said it earlier and I'll say it again: Big Cass - looks like shit, wrestles like shit, cuts a promo like shit - a waste of height.


In this era all he has to be is Test and he will go far


----------



## Clique

NAKA NO SPEAK ENGLISH 


FUCKING INCREDIBLE! :lmao


----------



## EMGESP

Naka has to be one of the most eccentric wrestlers out there.


----------



## AngryConsumer

The dynamic for SDLive has changed drastically! :mark:


----------



## RapShepard

Steve Black Man said:


> Fucking hell. With a main event scene like Smackdown has right now, why the hell do they need to insert Big Cass into it? [emoji38]


Variety, but Bryan should finish him off then he'll be in the midcard.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Poor Bryan has Miz and Cass to worry about lol


----------



## Ace

Vince still trying to make Cass a thing? fpalm

He's using Bryan's return to get heat on someone he's on.. problem is no one gives a shit about Cass and this feud isn't going to change it.


----------



## Jedah

Cass is terrible, but I guess it keeps Bryan warmed up before his match with AJ at SummerSlam?

Either way, this roster is fucking stacked. This SD episode started off shaky, but after the Usos/Bludgeons match, it was straight fire, except Cass of course. Definitely the worst move. fpalm


----------



## ElTerrible

RapShepard said:


> Big Cass should be revealed as Miz's problem solver


He ain´t no Tomko.


----------



## I am the Storm

A great showing by Smackdown tonight. Sadly, the waste of height known as Big Cass, stood tall to end the show.

That said, Smackdown with dat Brazzers treatment of RAW during the Shakeup.:mark:


----------



## Makish16

If Bryan can't get Cass over, dude should just quit wrestling 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## DOTL

Shinsuke's low blows will become a meme.


----------



## RapShepard

Headliner said:


> So is Bryan feuding with Miz or Cass?


I'm guessing both, Miz is doing a Miz TV next week. They should definitely run the "I'm going to help your career" angle


----------



## SAMCRO

Well i've been saying it all night, Cass is gonna get that Mahal push, first night back and he's inserted into the main event and put into a feud with one of the biggest stars on the show and he closes the show standing tall.


----------



## Himiko

Big Cass is just Baron Corbin with a slightly less terrible hairline 

Zero charisma, zero personality, zero mic skills, average at best in the ring. I don’t get it.


----------



## Mystic_King

Steve Black Man said:


> Fucking hell. With a main event scene like Smackdown has right now, why the hell do they need to insert Big Cass into it? [emoji38]


Because raw already has Reigns

Can't have two Vince's favorite on the same show right?

Just watch Big Cass will become WWE champion and holding the belly hostages for 6 months

Sent from my vivo Y31 using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

Headliner said:


> So is Bryan feuding with Miz or Cass?


Maybe have Cass as Miz's back up.

They always like to give Bryan some woeful feuds so I expect him to probably have a one off match with Cass at Backlash, lose to Cass thanks to the Miz. So they won't have fan's pissed off and it gets Cass a big win, and they can move on Cass to feud with someone else who's over. Makes you want Bryan to get Miz even more. That's my guess.


----------



## Venge™

Shinsuke Cockamura


----------



## RapShepard

ElTerrible said:


> He ain´t no Tomko.


Lol I think he can match Tomko's comedic timing if he has someone great on the mic like Miz or Enzo to play off.


----------



## ellthom

Nakamura taking low blow lessons from Undertaker


----------



## Joseph92

Is Bryan going to be in 2 feuds at the same time now?


----------



## Ace

Jedah said:


> Cass is terrible, but I guess it keeps Bryan warmed up before his match with AJ at SummerSlam?
> 
> Either way, this roster is fucking stacked. This SD episode started off shaky, but after the Usos/Bludgeons match, it was straight fire, except Cass of course. Definitely the worst move. fpalm


 Depends on what they're setting up for at WM.

They could do Nak vs Bryan for WWE title and AJ vs Joe for Summerslam and then set for AJ vs Bryan at WM for the SD main event.


----------



## Himiko

Smackdown is in for a whhooolllleeeee lotta upcoming tag team matches


----------



## Killmonger

Kurt Angle looks like a donkey at the end of the day. 

Jeezus.


----------



## Godlike13

I like this Nakamora. Big Cass can F off.


----------



## Dolorian

Cass is terrible. He is the worst out of the three new big guys (with braun and Corbin). I don't see any upside to him. Abysmal look, abysmal ring work.


----------



## RapShepard

ellthom said:


> Nakamura taking low blow lessons from Undertaker


Nah he's been watching old Chyna types lol


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

Fist to balls


----------



## SAMCRO

I swear i can't stand Cass' look and physique, his face looks like a bug eyed Edge, he's really tall with a jelly belly hanging overtop his giant diaper trunks, with about 90 pounds of spray tan on his body.


----------



## kpenders

SD tag teams have Raw's beat badly BUT

Single competitors I'd say Raw has SD beat as far as Upper mids - main eventers. You basically have 

Braun, Balor, Seth, Sami, KO, Ziggy, Roman, Lashley, Roode, Corbin, Roman and Ambrose when he comes back 

Vs

Styles, Nakamura, Bryan, Orton, Joe, Rusev and...am I missing anyone?


----------



## -XERO-

*HANZO STRIKES AGAIN!*

Hanzo in Overwatch surprises you with arrow shots. Nakamura surprises you with groin shots. lol










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986423647211487234


----------



## Himiko

Vegeta said:


> then set for AJ vs Bryan at WM for the SD main event.



But of course they’ll have it early on the card, can’t have anything getting in the way of the BIG DAWG’S 5th consecutive WM main event


----------



## Jedah

Vegeta said:


> Depends on what they're setting up for at WM.
> 
> They could do Nak vs Bryan for WWE title and AJ vs Joe for Summerslam and then set for AJ vs Bryan at WM for the SD main event.


AJ vs. Bryan would definitely be the biggest match SD can do. I'd forgotten that.

Although truth be told, my fantasy is now one step closer to being reality. I want Joe, who has inexplicably and miraculously escaped the Raw prison, to have a good title run and drop it to Aleister Black.

AJ/Bryan is so big that it honestly doesn't need the title.

Of course, that's just my own fantasy booking.


----------



## ellthom

SAMCRO said:


> I swear i can't stand Cass' physique, really tall with a jelly belly hanging overtop his giant diaper trunks with about 90 pounds of spray ton on his body.


He needs a singlet... or better yet, just not be around


----------



## DeeGirl

Steve Black Man said:


> On paper it's fine, but with Lesnar/Reigns holding the Universal Title picture hostage, Ambrose injured, and Wyatt, Corbin, Roode and Ziggler jobbed into nothingness, it's pretty dire.


Very true, but it’s good to think that there is potentially a good show there if they get their shit together.


----------



## Natecore

So awesome to have Bryan back.

Nakamura’s nut shot on AJ had me rolling.

What the fuck is Aiden English doing in the main event?

Why do they have Rusev, who fans want to cheer, getting the heat on AJ for 10 minutes?

This company does a lot right and a ton is mind baffling idiotic.


----------



## Ace

kpenders said:


> SD tag teams have Raw's beat badly BUT
> 
> Single competitors I'd say Raw has SD beat as far as Upper mids - main eventers. You basically have
> 
> Braun, Balor, Seth, Sami, KO, Ziggy, Roman, Lashley, Roode, Corbin, Roman and Ambrose when he comes back
> 
> Vs
> 
> Styles, Nakamura, Bryan, Orton, Joe, Rusev and...am I missing anyone?


 SD kills Raw in the main event and it's not even close IMO.

The top 5 on SD are far better than the top 5 on Raw, they're more over and can put on better matches.

You're missing Cien and Jeff Hardy, Rey will likely join SD once he signs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Of all the workers to stick Bryan with, Vince saddles him with Big Ass. He is literally the least worthy of that roe and an absolute scrub.


----------



## Killmonger

Let’s just hurry and get this boring ass Styles/Nak stuff out of the way. 

Back to the mid card, Nak. We have Joe now.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

All the feuds DB will have. Cass, Miz, Joe, Almas. Wow! Hopefully Cass isn’t reckless with him


----------



## Himiko

I guess someone had to take the talentless tall useless outta shape pointless heel with zero personality role now that Corbin is gone


----------



## looper007

Joseph92 said:


> Is Bryan going to be in 2 feuds at the same time now?


They need Bryan on the Backlash card I assume seen as Miz is busy with IC match I think, gets Cass a big match cause I expect Vince to push him to the main event. Miz costs Bryan the match in a screwy way. Cass gets a big win and Bryan goes all out for Miz, he can get a win over Cass down the line.


----------



## chrispepper

Guys, they're going to slow burn Miz/Bryan. Bryan in a short term feud with literally the biggest guy on the roster to re-establish himself as an underdog is totally fine.

I guess there's also the chance that Cass is Miz's new muscle now that the Miztourage are gone.. which totally makes sense and works.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ya know you'd think at some point AJ would start wearing a cup, how many times can you get low blowed and not think to start wearing a cup?


----------



## DB DA GAWD

with less commercials Smackdown could be really something.

Nakamura & Cass vs AJ & DB next week?


----------



## ellthom

Smackdown would have been better if they replaced Cass with McIntyre


----------



## ElTerrible

RapShepard said:


> Lol I think he can match Tomko's comedic timing if he has someone great on the mic like Miz or Enzo to play off.


I don´t know. Cass looks goofy. Tomko looked like a badass. He had some great moments with Christian and AJ.


----------



## Natecore

Jedah said:


> Although truth be told, my fantasy is now one step closer to being reality. I want Joe, who has inexplicably and miraculously escaped the Raw prison, to have a good title run and drop it to Aleister Black.
> 
> Of course, that's just my own fantasy booking.


In my fantasy Joe kills Aleister Black in 5 seconds and we get Lars Sullivan vs Joe.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I hope AJ has worn a cup every week lol


----------



## Trophies

I guess they want to start Bryan out slow, have him feud with Cass first. :lol out of all the wrestlers tho...ugh


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Himiko said:


> Big Cass is just Baron Corbin with a slightly less terrible hairline
> 
> Zero charisma, zero personality, zero mic skills, average at best in the ring. I don’t get it.


But, but... he's 7 feet tall! You can't teach that! He might be terrible at every aspect of his job, but dammit, he's fucking massive.

With the exception of Cass, SD absolutely cleaned up. They actually might not have enough time on their show to adequately showcase all this talent, maybe they should have the 3 hour timeslot instead of Raw.

Excellent show, with that 7 foot tall exception. I'm hoping the Cass thing is a one-off match next week before the tall bastard moves on to harass midcarders. Daniel Bryan deserves better than him. I get we're not going to always have smark-pleasing dream matches with Bryan back on the roster, but Cass is legit one of the 5 worst WWE have employed.

It goes:
1. Jinder
2. Mojo
3. Cass

...Actually, I'm not sure WWE has 2 other wrestlers that deserve to lumped into the trash that these wrestlers are. 3 worst, then.

Overall, though, Smackdown Live should be an amazing show going forward. As long as Vince doesn't persist with this Cass thing for too long.


----------



## kpenders

Vegeta said:


> SD kills Raw in the main event and it's not even close IMO.
> 
> The top 5 on SD are far better than the top 5 on Raw, they're more over and can put on better matches.


Not even close, Nakamura and Styles blew ass at Wrestlemania and Nakamura hasn't had a good match since being on the main roster, we haven't seen shit from Daniel Bryan who's shaking off 3 years of ring rust, and the IC match killed anything Smackdown had to offer at Wrestlemania. Seth is single handedly a better single competitor than anyone on SD, including Styles who's had nothing but duds with Nakamura and Owens in the past year.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Smackdown tonight became the GOAT show.

They already had GOAT Styles and GOAT Bryan, now they've added GOAT Miz, GOAT Joe and GOAT Almas.

Only one GOAT is missing and that's Elias, shame.


----------



## DeeGirl

kpenders said:


> SD tag teams have Raw's beat badly BUT
> 
> Single competitors I'd say Raw has SD beat as far as Upper mids - main eventers. You basically have
> 
> Braun, Balor, Seth, Sami, KO, Ziggy, Roman, Lashley, Roode, Corbin, Roman and Ambrose when he comes back
> 
> Vs
> 
> Styles, Nakamura, Bryan, Orton, Joe, Rusev and...am I missing anyone?


Hardy, Miz and Almas as well. Yes Raw clearly has more depth, but that’s necessary considering they have an additional hour to fill.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Big Ass is such a poor choice. He's too big for Bryan to do the YES lock and he won't be suplexing him at all. Meltzer was right if this is the shit they've served Bryan.


----------



## Ace

They might build to Bryan-Miz at Summerslam, which means Nak vs Orton for the WWE title and AJ vs Joe.


----------



## SAMCRO

It was almost a perfect shakeup for SDL until Big Cass fucking showed up, be thankful you're tall cause thats the only reason you have a job here motherfucker.

And Cass is so full of himself in interviews, dude thinks he should already be main eventing WM and shit, you can tell he thinks just cause he's tall he's gonna be a big star. Hope the big talentless fucker gets injured again and this push never gets off the ground, be nice if he gets injured every year until the company gives up on him and releases him like they did Kennedy..


----------



## looper007

Trophies said:


> I guess they want to start Bryan out slow, have him feud with Cass first. :lol out of all the wrestlers tho...ugh


Bryan should get in the Hall of Fame alone if he can get a 4 star match out of this guy.

The worse thing is I can so see Cass totally beaten Bryan clean in the ring, that's what truly frighten about it all lol.


----------



## RapShepard

ElTerrible said:


> I don´t know. Cass looks goofy. Tomko looked like a badass. He had some great moments with Christian and AJ.


Tomko did, but Cass had a lot of good moments in NXT with Enzo and Carmella. From training Carmella to the Blue Pants stuff. Cass is just the latest victim of Vince's obsession with breaking up a team that works in hopes he gets another HBK leaving the The Rockers situation.


----------



## MJ

Well, with my Cass conspiracies aside (let's be honest someone needs to dampen the surprise in case Vince goes all in with him), let's think about the positives in this development:

- A Cass rivalry will actually work for Bryan in the short term because it delays the Miz match until Summerslam, which is the most important part. 
- Putting obstacles like Cass in front of Bryan is very smart from a booking standpoint. Bryan is an underdog, and needs to be re-established as such
- Cass could benefit from being paired with Miz as his mic skills are atrocious. 
- Miz could be a main eventer again if they plan to keep Cass as his muscle. I like this because Miz always does his best work when he is in a team or has an alliance of some sort. Sadly, this does end with a Miz-Cass feud, but hopefully no world titles are involved.


----------



## Ace

kpenders said:


> Not even close, Nakamura and Styles blew ass at Wrestlemania and Nakamura hasn't had a good match since being on the main roster, we haven't seen shit from Daniel Bryan who's shaking off 3 years of ring rust, and the IC match killed anything Smackdown had to offer at Wrestlemania. Seth is single handedly a better single competitor than anyone on SD, including Styles who's had nothing but duds with Nakamura and Owens in the past year.


 Are you for real? Roman and Brock produced one of the worst WM matches ever, possibly the worst big match ever - it was literally just two guys kicking out of finishers. AJ-Nak was a disappointing match because it wasn't a classic, on rewatch it was still a good match, it's just that it was infront of a drained crowd and they never got out of second gear. More was expected from them, instead it was a short match to kickstart a feud.


----------



## Mox Girl

All those people they have on SD and they go with Big Cass involved in the main event. WHY??? He's awful :lol


----------



## Sincere

While the rosters look quite unbalanced in a brand to brand comparison on paper, I think people are overestimating how well SDL will make use of the resources it has available to it. Unless they're adding a third hour to SDL, a lot of this talent is probably going to be squandered. Not that Raw would use them any better.


----------



## MJ

Ambrose Girl said:


> All those people they have on SD and they go with Big Cass involved in the main event. WHY??? He's awful :lol


I called it the second I saw him. Typical Vince :lol 

Let's just hope Joe kicks some ass so that he gets the monster push instead of Cass.


----------



## ellthom

2018 for Cass is going to be what 2017 was to Jinder....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I just returned to WWE and I'm nearly out again. When Cass goes over clean on Bryan that will most likely be my breaking point.


----------



## kpenders

Vegeta said:


> Are you for real? Roman and Brock produced one of the worst WM matches ever, possibly the worst big match ever - it was literally just two guys kicking out of finishers. AJ-Nak was a disappointing match because it wasn't a classic, on rewatch it was still a good match, it's just that it was infront of a drained crowd and they never got out of second gear. More was expected from them, instead it was a short match to kickstart a feud.


 Didn't say a word about Roman and Brock being a good match did I? No one had any expectations for that match 

AJ - Nak shouldn't have been a disappointing match, that should of been Match of the Night or at least one of the top 3 matches, you're saying that it was a match to kickstart a feud? OK So what does that mean? They're going to have their dream match at a B rated PPV? Give me a break

Also saying it was in front of a drained crowd is a cop out, AJ vs Shane was considering the best match last year and that match was 4th or 5th on the card...


----------



## Ace

kpenders said:


> Didn't say a word about Roman and Brock being a good match did I? No one had any expectations for that match
> 
> AJ - Nak shouldn't have been a disappointing match, that should of been Match of the Night or at least one of the top 3 matches, you're saying that it was a match to kickstart a feud? OK So what does that mean? They're going to have their dream match at a B rated PPV? Give me a break
> 
> Also saying it was in front of a drained crowd is a cop out, AJ vs Shane was considering the best match last year and that match was 4th or 5th on the card...


 AJ-Shane opened WM.


----------



## DB DA GAWD

Sincere said:


> While the rosters look quite unbalanced in a brand to brand comparison on paper, I think people are overestimating how well SDL will make use of the resources it has available to it. Unless they're adding a third hour to SDL, a lot of this talent is probably going to be squandered. Not that Raw would use them any better.


2 hours is just fine i just wish Smackdown had less commercials.


----------



## Himiko

ellthom said:


> well they cannot book them any worse. So I think they'll be fine




WWE: “Hold my beer”


----------



## Killmonger

Asuka tapping to Charlotte at Mania still grinds my damn gears. fpalm

By the way, I guess we’re feeling any and everything that comes from NXT nowadays? New Laycool seem trash asf in the ring to me.


----------



## looper007

THE MAN said:


> I just returned to WWE and I'm nearly out again. When Cass goes over clean on Bryan that will most likely be my breaking point.


shocking decision if it happens. Bryan should be beating this Charisma free hole and moving onto the Miz. But I wouldn't be surprised if they have Cass control the match and win it easy. Just be so Vince really using his pet projects on Bryan to get heat.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx

Vegeta said:


> Are you for real? Roman and Brock produced one of the worst WM matches ever, possibly the worst big match ever - it was literally just two guys kicking out of finishers. AJ-Nak was a disappointing match because it wasn't a classic, on rewatch it was still a good match, it's just that it was infront of a drained crowd and they never got out of second gear. More was expected from them, instead it was a short match to kickstart a feud.


also you save the best match to end the feud. you dont put on your best match in the first match of the feud.


----------



## Ace

THE MAN said:


> I just returned to WWE and I'm nearly out again. When Cass goes over clean on Bryan that will most likely be my breaking point.


 Vince is using Bryan to get heat on one of his boys.

Kind of like how he uses Roman to get others over.


----------



## Sincere

DB DA GAWD said:


> 2 hours is just fine i just wish Smackdown had less commercials.


That isn't going to happen.


----------



## Ace

Killmonger said:


> Asuka tapping to Charlotte at Mania still grinds my damn gears. fpalm
> By the way, I guess we’re feeling any and everything that comes from NXT nowadays? New Laycool seem trash asf in the ring to me.


 Rematch between Asuka and Charlotte at Summerslam?


----------



## Makish16

Heard we want Enzo chants, poor Cass =) 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## kpenders

Vegeta said:


> AJ-Shane opened WM.


Whoops, nevermind, was reading off of a list, dunno why it was ordered like that


----------



## DB DA GAWD

Vegeta said:


> Vince is using Bryan to get heat on one of his boys.
> 
> Kind of like how he uses Roman to get others over.


Vince trying to infuriate people with DB booking so they cheer DB even more :crying:


----------



## Killmonger

Vegeta said:


> Rematch between Asuka and Charlotte at Summerslam?


I’m down for it. If she wins. 

I’m not that big a fan of the women in general but I think the WWE burned money with that decision. They should’ve kept building Asuka up for a match with Ronda next year. You want to end the streak? Fine but do it with purpose. 

No offense to Charlotte but we’ve seen her get her ass whooped on occasion by Sasha/Bayley. Why should I take her seriously against Ronda?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

looper007 said:


> shocking decision if it happens. Bryan should be beating this Charisma free hole and moving onto the Miz. But I wouldn't be surprised if they have Cass control the match and win it easy. Just be so Vince really using his pet projects on Bryan to get heat.


Vince is still trying to kill Bryan off. Seriously, what move is he going to be hitting on Cass? And to remind people of Bryan's lack of size? Do we really think he would emphasize his darlings shortcomings in the ring? I shouldn't be shocked but I am pissed off right now.


----------



## grecefar

sanity, cien almas, joe, jeff, the miz and they keep rusev, heel nakamura, bryan and aj styles... smackdown killed it with this shake up.


----------



## Fissiks

THE MAN said:


> Vince is still trying to kill Bryan off. Seriously, what move is he going to be hitting on Cass? And to remind people of Bryan's lack of size? Do we really think he would emphasize his darlings shortcomings in the ring? I shouldn't be shocked but I am pissed off right now.


na. If Rollins was on SD than yeah I could see Bryan losing to guys they want Rollins to eventually beat but without any top faces besides AJ and Bryan I doubt they screw them badly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Should have sent Big Ass back to NXT. I do not need him to mar an otherwise successful SDL draft.


----------



## Leather Rebel

After reading some post, It is appears that I'm the only one that liked the ending of Smackdown. I like Cass and I think he can be a decent upper card.


----------



## Dolorian

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/986421692254867458
:lol


----------



## Ace

Rachel is way too good for the WWE.


----------



## geraldinhio

My God was this ever great for Smackdown. 

Two of the biggest mid card failures in the form of Jinder & Corbin going the opposite direction. 

The Miz coming over to strengthen the upper mid card scene and the inevitable feud with Bryan. 

Same deal with Hardy strengthening the upper mid-card, I'd happily take Miz or Hardy in the main event scene. 

Strengthing which was already the better tag division. Now we've Sanity/The Bar/USO's/ Rowen&Harper/ New Day/ The Club etc which is A Plus. 

Acquiring one of the hottest acts in wrestling in Almas and Zelina Vega. I can't even begin to say how excited I am about this one. 

Then there's Big Bad Joe coming over. The possibility of Joe/AJ feud is immense. A big loss for RAW.

My only main gripe is the show finishing with Cass returning to attack Bryan. Facepalm to say the least. The Miz/Bryan is a money feud so makes sense to save it. Just some fantasy booking but imagine the show closing with Joe coming out and attacking Bryan. Going after the injured neck and applying the rear naked choke. Two of the hottest and talented on WWE's roster, one returning from injury and the badass that is Joe returning to destroy people. It writes itself. 

Oh and Asuka too of course. The future looks great for Smackdown.


----------



## Ace

geraldinhio said:


> My God was this ever great for Smackdown.
> 
> Two of the biggest mid card failures in the form of Jinder & Corbin going the opposite direction.
> 
> The Miz coming over to strengthen the upper mid card scene and the inevitable feud with Bryan.
> 
> Same deal with Hardy strengthening the upper mid-card, I'd happily take Miz or Hardy in the main event scene.
> 
> Strengthing which was already the better tag division. Now we've Sanity/The Bar/USO's/ Rowen&Harper/ New Day/ The Club etc which is A Plus.
> 
> Acquiring one of the hottest acts in wrestling in Almas and Zelina Vega. I can't even begin to say how excited I am about this one.
> 
> Then there's Big Bad Joe coming over. The possibility of Joe/AJ feud is immense. A big loss for RAW.
> 
> My only main gripe is the show finishing with Cass returning to attack Bryan. Facepalm to say the least. The Miz/Bryan is a money feud so makes sense to save it. Just some fantasy booking but imagine the show closing with Joe coming out and attacking Bryan. Going after the injured neck and applying the rear naked choke. Two of the hottest and talented on WWE's roster, one returning from injury and the badass that is Joe returning to destroy people. It writes itself.
> 
> Oh and Asuka too of course. The future looks great for Smackdown.


 SD has the potential to be fantastic if they can book sensibly. It's a big if but the talent is there.


----------



## Bink77

Big. Fat. Steaming. Pile. Of. Shit. Do i look like i wanna see that????


----------



## emerald-fire

On paper, SmackDown definitely came out looking better than Raw from the shake-up. Let's see if the booking is going to be just as good. I feel there are too many tag teams on SmackDown at the moment. The Bar, The Usos, Gallows & Anderson, The Bludgeon Brothers, New Day, Sanity. I have no idea how they'll handle that many. Maybe they'll split Sheamus and Cesaro after a while.


----------



## emerald-fire

The roster has shaped up to be great but the episode was lackluster. Who the hell thought it would be a good idea to have Big Cass standing tall to close the show?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Happy overall for SDL but the shakeup left me shook with them pairing Bryan with that waste of space.


----------



## Mutant God

I'm guessing Cass is Miz's new bodyguard, thats why he attacked Bryan.

Is Truth apart of SDL or did he just get lost at what show he was?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

emerald-fire said:


> The roster has shaped up to be great but the episode was lackluster. Who the hell thought it would be a good idea to have Big Cass standing tall to close the show?


:vince5 :trolldog




I don't know what this company is thinking having Bryan feud with cAss. I get that you can't just hot shot him into a mainevent feud. But still... 

cAss? Freakin cAss?! 

Refraining from putting him a mainevent feud doesn't mean you have to stick him with one of the worst guys you have.


----------



## Makish16

I have a feeling most of the raw guys asked to come to smackdown because Bryan is there 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## emerald-fire

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> :vince5 :trolldog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what this company is thinking having Bryan feud with cAss. I get that you can't just hot shot him into a mainevent feud. But still...
> 
> cAss? Freakin cAss?!
> 
> Refraining from putting him a mainevent feud doesn't mean you have to stick him with one of the worst guys you have.


Yeah. And Daniel Bryan's booking is all over the place. He is feuding with The Miz. He is feuding with Big Cass. He is involved in AJ's storyline.


----------



## geraldinhio

Cass being Miz's bodyguard was my first thought. Miz is one of the wrestler's that always "needs" an affliction. Cass could play the enforcer role well. Let's pray it's this because part of me thinks also it could be just Vince creaming over big men again. If anything Corbin could have even played this role better. Never thought I would have said that. 

Also, yes. Truth is officially an SD live member...why he is, I don't know why. Imagine he'll start a tag team with someone else lost in the shuffle to job to the stacked division.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

Mutant God said:


> I'm guessing Cass is Miz's new bodyguard, thats why he attacked Bryan.
> 
> Is Truth apart of SDL or did he just get lost at what show he was?


That I could actually go for because imo feuding with Miz is the best, most logical, feud for Bryan to really sink his teeth into now that he's returned.

I don't see any upside to having Bryan feud with cAss alone. But cAss and Miz could also make an interesting pairing, like HBK and Diesel... except... you know... with 1/8 the talent :lol





emerald-fire said:


> Yeah. And Daniel Bryan's booking is all over the place. He is feuding with The Miz. He is feuding with Big Cass. He is involved in AJ's storyline.


The Styles match was probably just a tease. Which I actually agree with sort of. Styles/Bryan should be Smackdown's BIG feud for a while. I think the smart move would be to throw us fans Styles/Bryan crumbs until we're ravenous for it.

As for cAss, as I said above, if he Miz's, very silent, muscle, and is relegated to a _small_ part of the feud, then I'm cool with it and think it could actually be entertaining. 

But if Bryan's next, and really first proper inring return feud is with cAss... yeah I'll be a bit tiffed :lol


----------



## KingofKings1524

I’m sure it’s already been said a hundred times around here tonight, but Raw got absolutely wrecked. Other than Lesnar (who’s around once every 3 months), Rousey and a couple of others, I don’t care about a damn soul on that roster. Smackdown is officially the A show in my eyes.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

What is this, Bryan should be tapping out jabronis left and right :woo


----------



## Mutant God

I just realize something since The Club is now on SDL I guess its time to #BeatUpNakamura lol


----------



## KingofKings1524

geraldinhio said:


> My God was this ever great for Smackdown.
> 
> Two of the biggest mid card failures in the form of Jinder & Corbin going the opposite direction.
> 
> The Miz coming over to strengthen the upper mid card scene and the inevitable feud with Bryan.
> 
> Same deal with Hardy strengthening the upper mid-card, I'd happily take Miz or Hardy in the main event scene.
> 
> Strengthing which was already the better tag division. Now we've Sanity/The Bar/USO's/ Rowen&Harper/ New Day/ The Club etc which is A Plus.
> 
> Acquiring one of the hottest acts in wrestling in Almas and Zelina Vega. I can't even begin to say how excited I am about this one.
> 
> Then there's Big Bad Joe coming over. The possibility of Joe/AJ feud is immense. A big loss for RAW.
> 
> My only main gripe is the show finishing with Cass returning to attack Bryan. Facepalm to say the least. The Miz/Bryan is a money feud so makes sense to save it. Just some fantasy booking but imagine the show closing with Joe coming out and attacking Bryan. Going after the injured neck and applying the rear naked choke. Two of the hottest and talented on WWE's roster, one returning from injury and the badass that is Joe returning to destroy people. It writes itself.
> 
> Oh and Asuka too of course. The future looks great for Smackdown.


When Joe mentioned Styles all I could do was grin from ear to ear. As a fan of the old TNA I very much want their feud to be rekindled.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Yeah it seems everyone wanted to work with brysn so it makes sense they’d be excited to be there. He gets heels over and controls the matches. You can get over facing him


----------



## Wolfgang

Heel Nakamura is the best thing going in WWE. Cass taking out Bryan was such a bummer though. The most loved wrestler getting beat down by a talentless Vince backed tall man. And going from the potential of Miz v Bryan to jobber Miz and Cass v Bryan is really boring. But Miz does need backup if he is going to be a credible opponent for someone like Bryan at this point.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Really? Almas gets the stupid twitter selfie video as his Main Roster introduction? Why not have him appear in the actual arena?


----------



## geraldinhio

KingofKings1524 said:


> When Joe mentioned Styles all I could do was grin from ear to ear. As a fan of the old TNA I very much want their feud to be rekindled.


https://youtu.be/3pu1GeDJeSM

I was actually thinking about the possibilities of Joe vs AJ a lot this morning since someone on this forum mentioned Joe as someone who could be drafted. 

Then reminded me of the blistering war they had at Turning Point 2005. Legit one of my favorite matches ever. :yas


----------



## Ace

I don't think they're doing AJ vs Nakamura for GRR.

Backlash is probably going to be
AJ vs Nakamura
Bryan vs Cass (with Miz lurking around)
Joe vs Roman
Orton vs Jeff
BBs vs Usos


----------



## Brock

Joe/Bryan and Joe/AJ possible again :drose


----------



## Headliner

I totally didn't realize they moved Anderson and Gallows to Smackdown. Why? That tells me Balor is staying face and I doubt they are going to reunite with AJ Styles as a face stable.

They keep dicking Anderson and Gallows. They put them with Balor and did absolutely nothing with them so instead of trying to fix the problem, they trade them to another show where they will do absolutely nothing in the tag division.


----------



## zrc

*looks at Smackdowns new roster*

Now that's a roster I can get behind. I feel bad for Nikki Cross though. Why didn't she get called up? She's ready!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan vs Joe has great potential provided the least talented worker in the company doesn't kill him first.


----------



## Brock

Smackdown has three really strong babyfaces (Styles, Bryan, Hardy) who have plenty of heels to take on too.

P.great how stacked SD has now become.


----------



## Joseph92

Who will Joe be feuding with first? I was hoping it would be Styles, but he is feuding with Nak. Hardy maybe?


----------



## Kratosx23

Joseph92 said:


> Who will Joe be feuding with first? I was hoping it would be Styles, but he is feuding with Nak. Hardy maybe?


Randy Orton would be a good start for him to beat, provided they let him win. He's got credibility to get Joe a big boost out of the gate. From there, he can either win MITB (seems like Andrade would fit that gimmick better, though), or ideally, win the title at SummerSlam from AJ or Bryan.

That is, assuming they book him as a top star.


----------



## arch.unleash

I can't believe it, but is SD getting good again or I'm just seeing things? Maybe I'm getting too emotional :nak


----------



## Crasp

I suppose it's unlikely that Christohper Daniels gets signed for a one-off tripple-threat with Styles & Joe?


----------



## Mister Sinister

Smackdown is going to finally going to have a roster that is intentionally different and not just a random mix of roster members. With Joe, Styles and Bryan on the same show, there is going to be a focus on wrestling. Raw is going to have a lot of big men (minus one), and it's going to fall on the shoulders of Roode to keep Raw a wrestling show.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

Well... I mean SmackDown just straight-up won this shakeup didn't it? I mean the highest-calibre talent that RAW got was Owens, Zayn and arguably McIntyre from NXT.

SmackDown got the Miz, Samoa Joe, Cesaro & Sheamus, SAnitY, Asuka, and Andrade Cien fuckin' Almas.

Fuck yes.


----------



## chronoxiong

Wow Smackdown got some much needed life to the show and the new acquisitions they got were solid picks! Finally Samoa Joe goes to the show were there are a ton of solid workers. His promo after his squash match on Sin Cara was solid. So Seth Rollins stays on RAW and it's Jeff Hardy who returns back to the show where he main evented before he left a decade ago. And was that a heel turn from Shelton Benjamin? He had to wait one year to be let loose.

Wonder if Naomi has inserted herself into the storyline with the Usos/Bludgeon Brothers. Does this mean she's not gonna wrestle until it concludes? I enjoyed the whole Carmella celebration and then Charlotte/Billie Kay match. With Asuka and Becky Lynch helping out Charlotte, looks like we got ourselves a six woman tag team match in the future playa playa! I have no problem with the main event match. Big Cass replaces Baron Corbin as the new big man of Smackdown. Him feuding with Daniel Bryan is a fine feud for me. Can't insert them into the World Title picture yet. Solid show this week but 2 hours is gonna be tough to make TV time for some of the new acquisitions.


----------



## Ace

Joseph92 said:


> Who will Joe be feuding with first? I was hoping it would be Styles, but he is feuding with Nak. Hardy maybe?


 Probably will be Bryan after he puts over Roman. I think he'll beat Bryan first, Orton and then take the title of AJ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Smackdown: Where the better boys play. :trolldog


----------



## NastyYaffa

I watched the main event & I think I am finally understanding just how over Rusev is. I know the whole Rusev Day shtick has been getting lots of love, but goddamn. The dude was getting dueling chants vs. AJ STYLES & I'd say his chants even might've won that exchange.


----------



## zrc

RUSEV DAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!! MATCHKA!!!


Paige might be no good at anal, but she sure fucked Kurt in the shakeup.


----------



## looper007

Vegeta said:


> Probably will be Bryan after he puts over Roman. I think he'll beat Bryan first, Orton and then take the title of AJ.


He won't be going through all those faces like he's Brock Lesnar, plus you feed him the biggest babyface first. How do you know AJ will have the title after Nakamura feud. Bryan and AJ will get wins over Joe, no way they are beating the top 2 guys. Silly booking. Even Orton would be getting a win over him.


----------



## zrc

Sanity vs Bludgeon Brothers in Extreme Rules!


----------



## Taroostyles

Joe, AJ, Bryan, and Nak on the same show?

Sign me up.


----------



## Heel To Face

SMackdown is now a must watch. First once this company so far has made the right decisions. It was a smart move fans will always tune into Raw because well that is just what you watch MOnday Nights if you are a wrestling fan. I think Tuesday night samckdown was optional for most but not anymore

This Miz Bryan feud I hope has a good build and lasts til at least summerslam. Big Cass being added to it will help him out hopefully. 

Adding Joe to this roster should be awesome. 

The Tag Division is by far the better of the 2 shows. Usos, The Bar, Gallo And Anderson, New Day, Bludgeon BRothers, Sanity and now looks like Truth and Tye will be a jobber tag team but will be entertaining.

The women's division is also the better of the two. With the 2 best wrestlers in Charolette and Asuska and the IIConics are just pure entertainment for once in a bland womens division.


----------



## boxing55

Look like WWE backlash go to be filled ppv with all big match happen at wwe greatest royal rumble.


----------



## Wolfgang

Smackdown won the draft this year after being boned last year. The tag team division is stacked. the Womens division can be great if they want with Iconics, Charlotte, Becky and Asuka. The mens singles retained the big three of AJ, Nak and Orton, plus Bryan now, and it was bolstered by Joe, Miz, Jeff and a few others. But talking about Jeff, how nonsensical is it that Shane and Paige would agree to trade away their US Champion, and then Kurt Angle puts him in a Title match with someone that has been traded to Smackdown?


----------



## Jonhern

NastyYaffa said:


> I watched the main event & I think I am finally understanding just how over Rusev is. I know the whole Rusev Day shtick has been getting lots of love, but goddamn. The dude was getting dueling chants vs. AJ STYLES & I'd say his chants even might've won that exchange.


I was there live, they were louder but only because the aj chants broke down into a split of aj and bryan. But they are definitely wasting rusevs overness. Hopefully they change course and give him a push. But looks like that 7' of nothing Cass will be getting a push instead.


----------



## Brock

The possibility of an AJ/Bryan/Joe triple threat :banderas


----------



## boxing55

that go to be a filled ppv.

My prediction for WWE backlash 2018.

iconic duo and carmella vs asuka and Charlotte flair and becky Lynch in a 6 women tag team match. 

Sasha banks and bayley vs the Riott.Squad in a handicap match.

big Cass vs daniel bryan.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> The possibility of an AJ/Bryan/Joe triple threat :banderas


Just watched this earlier:




:dance


----------



## RealLegend Killer

What was with that Hardy/Benjamin/Orton bullshit? That whole segment was so weird, Randy comes out then he just walks away


----------



## Brock

NastyYaffa said:


> Just watched this earlier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dance


On my phone so can't see the video, but if it's the IWA triple threat then yeah, damn good match.


----------



## Carter84

I got some of my predictions right on the raw section on here, but joe didn't see that coming , can't wait for AJ v joe or a triple threat AJ/joe/Bryan or even better a fatal four way AJ/Joe/Bryan/Nakamura

I just dropped my sandwich when Joes music came on , oh yes he's out of bloody Reigns shitty way and he will become the main draw on sdlive, used to love the AJ b joe matches on TNA , and this maybe one of the reasons sdlive will have the best main event cards

While raw has the best mid cards, 

Peace y'all.


----------



## AlternateDemise

kpenders said:


> Not even close, Nakamura and Styles blew ass at Wrestlemania and Nakamura hasn't had a good match since being on the main roster, we haven't seen shit from Daniel Bryan who's shaking off 3 years of ring rust, and the IC match killed anything Smackdown had to offer at Wrestlemania. Seth is single handedly a better single competitor than anyone on SD, including Styles who's had nothing but duds with Nakamura and Owens in the past year.


Bryan's match with AJ on Smackdown alone has been better than anything Rollins has done in the past year, because unlike most of Rollins matches, that match featured actual storytelling and proper selling. Rollins better than anyone on Smackdown in the ring? That's hilarious. I guess you're one of those people who have a hard on for MOVES MOVES and MORE MOVES? Yeah, no, Rollins doesn't hold a candle to people like Bryan, Joe or even Nakamura. 

Oh and FYI, Asuka vs Charlotte was most certainly better than Rollins Triple Threat Match.


----------



## Nolo King

It was an okay show for me, much preferred RAW.

Who they have now doesn't look as impressive, but it all depends on how they book everyone, plus the NXT call ups could add some variety.

Wasn't a huge fan of Shelton getting geeked like that and I feel the women's division has regressed by having the Iconics there, but time will tell.

7/10.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Joe and AJ on the same show.

Daniel Bryan on the same show.


FUCK.


----------



## Bret Hart

Peyton/Billy/Carmella all fucking suck and are cringe worthy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Headliner said:


> Shelton's done for. He's basically going to job his way out the company.


Don't say that man! :frown2:


----------



## Y.2.J

What an episode of SD.

All of the draft picks were completely on point.

The IIConics, R-Truth, The Bar, Jeff Hardy, The Miz, Samoa Joe, Big Cass, Asuka, Gallows & Anderson, Sanity, Cien Almas!

Smackdown is looking totally awesome right now just look at this depth:

Main eventers: AJ, Bryan, Heel Nakamura, Samoa Joe, Randy Orton
Upper midcarders: The Miz, Rusev, Big Cass, Cien Almas, Jeff Hardy
Mid & low carders: Shelton Benjamin, Sin Cara, R-Truth, Tye Dillinger, Aiden English
Women's division: Charlotte, Becky, Carmella, Asuka, The IIConics, Naomi, Mandy & Sonya
Tag Team division: BB, Uso's, New Day, The Bar, Gallows & Anderson, Sanity, Colons

Fuck me that looks amazing. SD has a lot of great talent and a lot of depth to keep things fresh & interesting. And just look at that women's and tag division...damn!

SD is the A show for me right now. We'll see how they book it going forward. Only Rollins, KO and Sasha will keep me tuning in on Monday's.

So excited for SD! :mark


----------



## SixxOneNine

First full episode of Smackdown I have watched for ages and really enjoyed it. Loved the superstars they required too.

Joe, AJ, Nak, Bryan and the Miz is gonna be great stuff!


----------



## Reservoir Angel

I'm already hyped for even the possibility of a Miz vs Almas feud if/when Maryse comes back as Miz's manager again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I can wait for next week when Bryan attacks Big Ass with punches and kicks and all are no sold like he is an insignificant flea. No thank you.


----------



## JustAName

I want to see Nakamura vs Almas down the line


----------



## kpenders

AlternateDemise said:


> Bryan's match with AJ on Smackdown alone has been better than anything Rollins has done in the past year, because unlike most of Rollins matches, that match featured actual storytelling and proper selling. Rollins better than anyone on Smackdown in the ring? That's hilarious. I guess you're one of those people who have a hard on for MOVES MOVES and MORE MOVES? Yeah, no, Rollins doesn't hold a candle to people like Bryan, Joe or even Nakamura.
> 
> Oh and FYI, Asuka vs Charlotte was most certainly better than Rollins Triple Threat Match.


You mean that resthold shit fest? Yeah no...just another example of Bryan's honeymoon period since people have a hard on for him coming back, the match was nothing special and didn't even have a conclusion before Ballsamura came in, AJ's match with Balor at TLC was a better match, Rollins vs Balor tonight was a better match, Rollins/Balor/Miz was a better match, Rollins plowing through Reigns and Cena back to back made him more relevant than anyone on Smackdown

"buh bu but teh story tellingzz
What a pile of horse shit, people bring up these abstract concepts like story telling and in ring psychology to make up for the fact that a match simply wasn't very good and they need to rationalize it. 

Want to know what else is funny? Numerous reviews for Smackdown 4/10/18

http://tjrwrestling.net/wwe-smackdown-live-review-04-10-18/

3 1/2 stars, decent matching nothing special

https://411mania.com/wrestling/csonkas-wwe-smackdown-review-4-10-18/

3 1/2 stars

https://www.rearviewreviews.com/wrestling/wwe-smackdown-live-review-4-10-18/

3 3/4 stars

Joe (as much as I like him) hasn't done shit noteworthy since he's been on Raw/Smackdown and didn't do much in NXT, his best matches were with Balor, and Botchmura (again I like him quite a bit) hasn't been relevant or done anything note worthy since he turned heel and became Smackdowns version of Bobby Hill hitting everyone in the scrotum.

Oh and far as Asuka vs Charlotte vs the IC Triple Threat? Depends on who you ask

http://whatculture.com/wwe/wwe-wrestlemania-34-every-match-ranked-from-worst-to-best?page=14

Both matches rated a 7/10

http://www.espn.com/wwe/story/_/id/23081234/wrestlemania-34-recaps-results-ratings

IC Triple Threat match 4.25/5 Asuka vs Charlotte 4/5

I'm not going to argue which match is better because they're both the 2 top matches on the card, but both them were light years ahead of AJ vs Nakamura and Bryan/Shane vs Sami/Kevin so having to bring up the womens match doesn't help your argument.


----------



## AlternateDemise

The fact that this thread was bumped is bad enough. But it being bumped for such a lolworthy argument is even better. So I'm going to rip it apart before this thread is closed.



kpenders said:


> You mean that resthold shit fest? Yeah no...just another example of Bryan's honeymoon period since people have a hard on for him coming back, the match was nothing special and didn't even have a conclusion before Ballsamura came in, AJ's match with Balor at TLC was a better match, Rollins vs Balor tonight was a better match, Rollins/Balor/Miz was a better match, Rollins plowing through Reigns and Cena back to back made him more relevant than anyone on Smackdown


Rest hold shit fest. 

First off I just want to point out that you either didn't watch the match, or you don't know what rest holds are. Because if both of these were false, you wouldn't have said this since there weren't any rest holds used in the entirety of the match (at least form what we saw on TV, don't know what happened during the break, and unless you were there, I know for damn sure you didn't know what happened during that point). Just on that alone, I shouldn't even bother taking you seriously.

Second, no one's calling the match something special. It was never meant to be something special. But the thing is, Rollins has done NOTHING special for the past year. He's done nothing even remotely great. You want to bring up him becoming more relevant? RELEVANT? Are you just trying to grasp on to any excuse that you can at this point? You want to bring up relevancy in a debate regarding who is the better in-ring performer? The hell kind of logic is that? 

And FYI, Bryan coming back out of retirement alone made him more relevant than Rollins. 



kpenders said:


> "buh bu but teh story tellingzz
> What a pile of horse shit,


You are not off to a great start here. It's at this point that I'm wondering why I'm even bothering with you but I'll continue on just for lolworthy sake. 



kpenders said:


> people bring up these abstract concepts like story telling and in ring psychology to make up for the fact that a match simply wasn't very good and they need to rationalize it.


Fucking what?? :mj4

In what way are Storytelling and Psychology abstract concepts? 

Storytelling: The entire structure of a match from beginning to end.

Psychology: Making what happens in the match come off as real. 

These are the exact things a Pro Wrestler learns when he becomes one. They are not abstract concepts. They are as far from being abstract concepts as possible. 

And I bring up Storytelling because it is literally the most important aspect of any match. You trying to discredit its importance only proves you have no clue what you're talking about.



kpenders said:


> Want to know what else is funny? Numerous reviews for Smackdown 4/10/18
> 
> http://tjrwrestling.net/wwe-smackdown-live-review-04-10-18/
> 
> 3 1/2 stars, decent matching nothing special
> 
> https://411mania.com/wrestling/csonkas-wwe-smackdown-review-4-10-18/
> 
> 3 1/2 stars
> 
> https://www.rearviewreviews.com/wrestling/wwe-smackdown-live-review-4-10-18/
> 
> 3 3/4 stars
> 
> Joe (as much as I like him) hasn't done shit noteworthy since he's been on Raw/Smackdown and didn't do much in NXT, his best matches were with Balor, and Botchmura (again I like him quite a bit) hasn't been relevant or done anything note worthy since he turned heel and became Smackdowns version of Bobby Hill hitting everyone in the scrotum.


You're right (for once), those are funny. Hilarious actually. That's why I don't take them seriously, and any other smart person wouldn't either.



kpenders said:


> Oh and far as Asuka vs Charlotte vs the IC Triple Threat? Depends on who you ask
> 
> http://whatculture.com/wwe/wwe-wrestlemania-34-every-match-ranked-from-worst-to-best?page=14
> 
> Both matches rated a 7/10
> 
> http://www.espn.com/wwe/story/_/id/23081234/wrestlemania-34-recaps-results-ratings
> 
> IC Triple Threat match 4.25/5 Asuka vs Charlotte 4/5


Well, it's nice to see you don't fall in the category of smart people. 



kpenders said:


> I'm not going to argue which match is better because they're both the 2 top matches on the card, but both them were light years ahead of AJ vs Nakamura and Bryan/Shane vs Sami/Kevin so having to bring up the womens match doesn't help your argument.


It most certainly does. To me, the triple threat match wasn't all that great, and I think the women's match completely blows it out of the water. Bryan/Styles just from a pacing, selling and psychology standpoint completely shits on it. I don't care how many LOLMOVES the triple threat match had. I give it credit for the things it did well but there's a lot of things it did wrong. Bryan vs Styles at the very least was a crisp, well executed back and forth affair showcasing the abilities of these two men who actually sold each others offense, something Rollins after being in WWE for about five or so years apparently still doesn't know how to do. 

Don't waste my time with your nonsense again if you're going to resort to making up shit about matches and going off of other people's reviews to explain why a match is better than the other. That is going to fail literally every single time you try it.


----------

